# Firmware build v8.1 2018.26.3 be4b11e (7/27/18)



## Brokedoc

The updates are coming fast and furious. Makes me wonder why Tesla doesn't do a little more testing before releasing an update.


----------



## garsh

Brokedoc said:


> The updates are coming fast and furious. Makes me wonder why Tesla doesn't do a little more testing before releasing an update.


Don't worry - they do a little bit of testing....
... and the first people to install the updates are performing a little more testing.


----------



## Veedio

The first 26.3 on a Model 3 popped up a few minutes ago on TeslaFi.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Veedio said:


> The first 26.3 on a Model 3 popped up a few minutes ago on TeslaFi.


Just got the alert as well. Updating the title now!


----------



## NR4P

I just received 26.3. My car was delivered with 24.8, last week .


----------



## markrodg

My car is at the SC. I just got a notification of a 26.3 update. Yippee!

The only change I see on the app is the addition of speed limit mode under controls. I was previously on 21.9.

I was also told that my vehicle required a firmware update. VIN 26XXX.


----------



## Rye3

Interesting that 26.3 is out today. I was pushed 24.8 by a mobile tech today.


----------



## jdkyle

Just got this update also, really like the beep for when the car locks.


----------



## Rhaekar

I'm still on 21.9, feels bad man. I wonder if I drive by the SC if it'll connect to their wifi and start the update


----------



## Golden Gate

I wonder if those of us on 26.1 will receive priority for this update, since there was obviously an issue with 26.1....


----------



## megaman5

What was the issue with 26.1?
I have this update installed now, dont see a difference


----------



## NJturtlePower

Waiting.....


----------



## slacker775

Just because 26.1 installs appeared to be stopped doesn’t mean that it had any major bugs. It’s possible that some issue(s) popped up in some rare cases and they decided to stop rolling it out further, especially with 26.2 and 26.3 appearing shortly after. The decision was likely “lets just drop down to 24.8 for new installs until we get the issue worked out”


----------



## Spiffywerks

Chomping at the bit for an update from 21.9. Summon feature please!


----------



## y6000

Installed 26.3 just now. what's new in this update?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

y6000 said:


> Installed 26.3 just now. what's new in this update?


That depends what version you had before. If you had 26.1, the release notes are the same so it's probably just "minor fixes".

If you had something recent, but earlier than 26.1, this has added audible alerts for door locking.


----------



## y6000

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That depends what version you had before. If you had 26.1, the release notes are the same so it's probably just "minor fixes".
> 
> If you had something recent, but earlier than 26.1, this has added audible alerts for door locking.


Thanks! good to know, mine was 26.1 come with delivery, so not much exciting


----------



## Twiglett

Brokedoc said:


> The updates are coming fast and furious. Makes me wonder why Tesla doesn't do a little more testing before releasing an update.


Its just the modern development cycle in action - a series of sprints followed by testing and release.
Then immediately on to the next sprint - then rinse and repeat.
There is nothing wrong with 26.1, its just that 26.3 is ready and in a few weeks there will be 26.7 etc etc


----------



## Brokedoc

Twiglett said:


> Its just the modern development cycle in action - a series of sprints followed by testing and release.
> Then immediately on to the next sprint - then rinse and repeat.
> There is nothing wrong with 26.1, its just that 26.3 is ready and in a few weeks there will be 26.7 etc etc


We saw a surge in new updates also when the Model 3 went from insider/employee to public release. I think there is also a burst of versions to find something stable for

a) current owners that are still stuck on 21.9 and don't have the speed limitation by app or the sound on lock
b) P3D owners with a possible track mode or tweaks to the dual motor power algorithm.


----------



## Coeus

Twiglett said:


> Its just the modern development cycle in action - a series of sprints followed by testing and release.
> Then immediately on to the next sprint - then rinse and repeat.
> There is nothing wrong with 26.1, its just that 26.3 is ready and in a few weeks there will be 26.7 etc etc


That's not exactly true. In a couple of weeks, we'll see 28.x. The first number in the version is the week of the base of the build. They don't tend to stick on a build base for more than 2-3 weeks. We might see a couple more releases on 26.x, but I wouldn't expect them to still be making releases on it in 2 weeks.


----------



## Josh Laase

I would love to know how they determine which cars get which firmware. I am still on 24.7 and have never seen a prompt to update. Hopefully the feature to request firmware downloads will come out and then we can all get the new software on our own schedules!


----------



## GDN

Twiglett said:


> Its just the modern development cycle in action - a series of sprints followed by testing and release.
> Then immediately on to the next sprint - then rinse and repeat.
> There is nothing wrong with 26.1, its just that 26.3 is ready and in a few weeks there will be 26.7 etc etc


I'm just going to give you a hard time, I completely understand this software must be pretty complicated and there are a lot of parts to this car, but I'm not completely sold on the Agile and Devops way of life. Someone just needed to make a name for himself and published this and all the CIO's needed something new to do so they jumped on board. If Tesla is using it and it is cracked up to be all it's supposed to be, then something isn't going too well for them with the number of releases they've been having to release to fix bugs and roll back software. Just because they may be running sprints doesn't mean you skip testing nor roll out a buggy release. At a year the software should be hitting the streets a little more bug free.

I have to say there was something likely wrong with 26.1, we just don't know what it is. It's been good for me, but they stopped it dead in it's tracks and went back to 24.8 for a bit before 26.3 came along.

I hope they can get it all worked out soon. We all want the new SW as soon as it comes along, but Tesla is proving they aren't the best at improving with each release. Two steps forward, one step (or sometimes 2) back.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> I'm just going to give you a hard time, I completely understand this software must be pretty complicated and there are a lot of parts to this car, but I'm not completely sold on the Agile and Devops way of life. Someone just needed to make a name for himself and published this and all the CIO's needed something new to do so they jumped on board. If Tesla is using it and it is cracked up to be all it's supposed to be, then something isn't going too well for them with the number of releases they've been having to release to fix bugs and roll back software. Just because they may be running sprints doesn't mean you skip testing nor roll out a buggy release. At a year the software should be hitting the streets a little more bug free.
> 
> I have to say there was something likely wrong with 26.1, we just don't know what it is. It's been good for me, but they stopped it dead in it's tracks and went back to 24.8 for a bit before 26.3 came along.
> 
> I hope they can get it all worked out soon. We all want the new SW as soon as it comes along, but Tesla is proving they aren't the best at improving with each release. Two steps forward, one step (or sometimes 2) back.


If you follow scrum closely - the purists want 1 week sprints and releases after each sprint. I don't know how realistic it is. We do 3 week sprints and then do a week for build prep, so roughly every 4 weeks we do a release.


----------



## slacker775

For a good example of the ‘old way’ of developing software, see Microsoft I the early aughts. In that try to cram every feature possible and wind up never being in a position to ship. Alternatively, you manage to get it out but because there new code everywhere, it’s one big mess and none of it works right. In the ‘modern’ method with sprints, there is a smaller set of new features, meaning far less code churn, easier to test and get things out the door. Since releases are frequent, new features keep rolling out and bugs should be far lower - though there are ALWAYS bugs in software. I suspect there was nothing wrong with 26.1, but perhaps it was having issues installing in certain cases so it got pulled in lieu of 28.4 which perhaps has a higher success rate. 26.3 probably addresses whatever that issue may have been 

We could force them to do big releases far less frequently, and we’d get a big code drop once every three years or so and then deal,with a slew of hot fixes. And then wait forever again. I doubt that’s really what any of us want.


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> If you follow scrum closely - the purists want 1 week sprints and releases after each sprint. I don't know how realistic it is. We do 3 week sprints and then do a week for build prep, so roughly every 4 weeks we do a release.


I'm old school and definitely prefer and work more on the ITO side of things, apps just do nothing for me, but what little I've kept up with coding, Agile is just not the greatest thing since sliced bread. The key to any apps/sw is good coding and of course better testing. It's been years since I had some of this drilled in to my head, but some manager once told of how many companies could code and create hundreds of lines of code per day, but NASA only turned out 10 lines of code per day, because they didn't get second chances.

I know that was an extreme to drive the point home, but really as long as you've got good control over the code, good people coding and better testers, you don't have to worry about that. It doesn't matter how long the sprint is as long as you turn out a quality product.


----------



## need4speed

Just updated to 26.3 from 21.x. Excited to finally check out Summon.

Oh, and the beep on lock is a godsend...


----------



## P&J

I've been good, paid full price, washed and ceramic at home on day 5, pet the car each day and it has been just at 2 months waiting for an update ...... I feel like a neanderthal at 21.9 . I have no beep no summon, no wifi. 
Waaaaaa.
But I really really love this beast


----------



## Vladimír Michálek

GDN said:


> I'm old school and definitely prefer and work more on the ITO side of things, apps just do nothing for me, but what little I've kept up with coding, Agile is just not the greatest thing since sliced bread. The key to any apps/sw is good coding and of course better testing. It's been years since I had some of this drilled in to my head, but some manager once told of how many companies could code and create hundreds of lines of code per day, but NASA only turned out 10 lines of code per day, because they didn't get second chances.


As I see it, the key is actually automated "continuous integration", that's where all the magic happens. It means you can do one-line fix of some corner case issue and out put it to the main line release without any effort. Or drop in a feature branch that's already working well enough (Summon), even though it's far from "finished" because ppl always have ideas how to improve everything.
It just doesn't make sense not to publish the little simple bug fixes or features just because your main new feature is complex. Also, they do improve the hardware in a similar fashion.


----------



## Brokedoc

It looks like 26.3 has stopped rolling out....


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> It looks like 26.3 has stopped rolling out....


Ugh!


----------



## GDN

Brokedoc said:


> It looks like 26.3 has stopped rolling out....


So they just wanted to get it on a bigger population than their test fleet perhaps, let it collect logs and data over the weekend. They will analyze on Monday and we'll all get it Tuesday! Or 26.4! or 31.something in a few more days.


----------



## theblindtree

GDN said:


> I'm old school and definitely prefer and work more on the ITO side of things, apps just do nothing for me, but what little I've kept up with coding, Agile is just not the greatest thing since sliced bread. The key to any apps/sw is good coding and of course better testing. It's been years since I had some of this drilled in to my head, but some manager once told of how many companies could code and create hundreds of lines of code per day, but *NASA only turned out 10 lines of code per day, because they didn't get second chances.*
> 
> I know that was an extreme to drive the point home, but really as long as you've got good control over the code, good people coding and better testers, you don't have to worry about that. It doesn't matter how long the sprint is as long as you turn out a quality product.


I think that's the key here. There's no good reason to add extra complexity by rolling out updates fleet wide. The batch line seems to be working well to solve any issues that may occur along the way, frustrating as it may be to end users. Bug fixes aren't "sexy" though, and sometimes you definitely don't even want to advertise there was an issue in the first place.

My guess is that 29 will be the next feature-heavy push, if what Elon says is on schedule.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Does the update resolve the brake-light-that-won’t-go-out issue? It’s unsettling to think the brakes are engaged, especially in a car that engages the emergency brake automatically in concert with the Park setting so there’s nothing we can do to resolve it.

(To be clear, I love that feature. It has bugged me since day 1 that Park and the emergency brake are independent actions in our BMW. The guys who wash the car never engage the emergency brake, even on a hill, and conversely I can see that if I engage the break, the wash or valet guys never disengage it before trying to move forward.)


----------



## GDN

Tesla Newbie said:


> Does the update resolve the brake-light-that-won't-go-out issue? It's unsettling to think the brakes are engaged, especially in a car that engages the emergency brake automatically in concert with the Park setting so there's nothing we can do to resolve it.
> 
> (To be clear, I love that feature. It has bugged me since day 1 that Park and the emergency brake are independent actions in our BMW. The guys who wash the car never engage the emergency brake, even on a hill, and conversely I can see that if I engage the break, the wash or valet guys never disengage it before trying to move forward.)


The brake light that won't go out is a new one to me. Will have to search the forum. Is it software or brake pedal sensor related?


----------



## Tesla Newbie

GDN said:


> The brake light that won't go out is a new one to me. Will have to search the forum. Is it software or brake pedal sensor related?


Thanks for the quick reply, but I don't know. The warning light glows for some time after Drive is selected and the car is moving. Another poster wrote that it happens for a few miles. Unfortunately I only had the car for a day before handing it off for wrapping (front) and tinting, so I'm fuzzy on the details, but it's clear from what others have written that it's a known bug and the brakes are not actually engaged. FWIW my car has version 2018.24.7.


----------



## Twiglett

GDN said:


> I'm old school and definitely prefer and work more on the ITO side of things, apps just do nothing for me, but what little I've kept up with coding, Agile is just not the greatest thing since sliced bread. The key to any apps/sw is good coding and of course better testing. It's been years since I had some of this drilled in to my head, but some manager once told of how many companies could code and create hundreds of lines of code per day, but NASA only turned out 10 lines of code per day, because they didn't get second chances.
> 
> I know that was an extreme to drive the point home, but really as long as you've got good control over the code, good people coding and better testers, you don't have to worry about that. It doesn't matter how long the sprint is as long as you turn out a quality product.


You can cling to the old ways as much as you want 
But the rest of the world had moved on from waterfall development and agile is a proven method for such a large codebase combined with a large team.
Face it - Tesla is applying these methodologies to everything they do, including manufacturing.
The alternative is to never release until the new model comes out.


----------



## Fishn4life

Tesla Newbie said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, but I don't know. The warning light glows for some time after Drive is selected and the car is moving. Another poster wrote that it happens for a few miles. Unfortunately I only had the car for a day before handing it off for wrapping (front) and tinting, so I'm fuzzy on the details, but it's clear from what others have written that it's a known bug and the brakes are not actually engaged. FWIW my car has version 2018.24.7.


Just did that to me this morning. Displayed "brake" for about 1-2 minutes after driving and disappeared. Did not feel like the brake was engaged in any way.


----------



## stheo

Fishn4life said:


> Just did that to me this morning. Displayed "brake" for about 1-2 minutes after driving and disappeared. Did not feel like the brake was engaged in any way.


I'm also on 2018.24.7 and I sometimes notice the brake light displayed for a few seconds after I put it in gear but it eventually does clear.


----------



## rareohs

I got this a few days ago. As I described in another thread, summon doesn’t work well, at least not in conjunction with homelink for automatically opening & closing the garage door.

Homelink itself works perfect, without summon if I’m driving it closes the door when I leave and opens it when I arrive.

With Summon, however, it’s messed up. Parking into the garage works; it parks and then closes the door.

But if the car is in the garage with door closed, it won’t open the door; it would ram into it unless I was there to stop Summon.


----------



## GDN

rareohs said:


> I got this a few days ago. As I described in another thread, summon doesn't work well, at least not in conjunction with homelink for automatically opening & closing the garage door.
> 
> Homelink itself works perfect, without summon if I'm driving it closes the door when I leave and opens it when I arrive.
> 
> With Summon, however, it's messed up. Parking into the garage works; it parks and then closes the door.
> 
> But if the car is in the garage with door closed, it won't open the door; it would ram into it unless I was there to stop Summon.


That last statement is concerning. I get it if there is a bug and it doesn't know yet to engage the homelink/garage door, but it shouldn't really matter where you are and what the conditions are, the sensors should detect that there is something in the way and stop. I'm not going to try it, I'll take your word for it, but is there a chance you just got too concerned and stopped too soon? I know the one time I've used it go forward in to the garage it seemed to still be moving pretty fast as it approached the front and I left off the button. I was brave enough at the time to start again and it inched forward and then stopped on it's own with about 12" of clearance. What was your distance between the car and the back door when you stopped it if you don't mind?


----------



## rareohs

GDN said:


> but is there a chance you just got too concerned and stopped too soon?


there's definitely a chance, i need to retry a few times and i'll come back with more info and distances...


----------



## mdfraz

I got 26.3 on Saturday and the only addition on the car that I got was the horn honking when it locked. However, I've noticed that three times today when I accessed the Tesla app on my iPhone 8 that it said that there was an error trying to connect with the car. I've had the car a week and had never seen this happen prior to getting 26.3; I had been on 24.7 and 24.8 prior to 26.3. Anyone else?


----------



## Bernard

GDN said:


> I'm old school and definitely prefer and work more on the ITO side of things, apps just do nothing for me, but what little I've kept up with coding, Agile is just not the greatest thing since sliced bread. The key to any apps/sw is good coding and of course better testing. It's been years since I had some of this drilled in to my head, but some manager once told of how many companies could code and create hundreds of lines of code per day, but NASA only turned out 10 lines of code per day, because they didn't get second chances.
> 
> I know that was an extreme to drive the point home, but really as long as you've got good control over the code, good people coding and better testers, you don't have to worry about that. It doesn't matter how long the sprint is as long as you turn out a quality product.


The best OS software out there by far is the Linux system; its two main distributions update components of the distribution every day, many times a day. If you run Debian Linux (in the so-called unstable version), for instance, you get dozens to hundreds of updates per day. (Since it's not monolithic (unlike the Tesla firmware), you can pick and choose what updates to take, whether to update at all, etc.)
Now, it used to be that the bottleneck in software development was coding (the hundreds of lines of code a day vs the 10 lines of code a day at NASA, due more to complexity of the code in which new software was to be integrated than to anything else), but we've long been past that; the bottleneck today (for application software) is real-world testing. Through its process of incremental (and incomplete, in the sense that not all of the fleet gets it) firmware updates, Tesla gets more data on a release in a day or two than it would by conducting internal testing for months or years.
I suspect we will see at least one of the legacy car manufacturers do it the old way (release a nearly complete product and have relatively few updates thereafter -- something similar to what we see in smartphone firmwares now), but I think Tesla's way is much better and will comfortably keep them ahead of the legacy crowd.


----------



## Scott Woelfel

I'm still on 18.14. Should I be worried?


----------



## rareohs

GDN said:


> but is there a chance you just got too concerned and stopped too soon?


Ok I'm an idiot. Was definitely me getting nervous; when I let it go it backed up to about 12-18", stopped, and then opened the garage door. Worked fine, i just assumed it would open the door *first* and got a bit freaked when it started rolling towards the garage door lol

Thanks a million, you fixed it!!


----------



## GDN

rareohs said:


> Ok I'm an idiot. Was definitely me getting nervous; when I let it go it backed up to about 12-18", stopped, and then opened the garage door. Worked fine, i just assumed it would open the door *first* and got a bit freaked when it started rolling towards the garage door lol
> 
> Thanks a million, you fixed it!!


I was simply guessing and passing along my experience about going forward in the garage. Thank you for testing with your car and garage door!!! I would have assumed the same thing you did, it would raise the door first.

I guess from an engineering perspective you have to assume you don't know what state the door is in, open or closed. So you move backwards until you find an obstacle. Then it attempts to open the door. Good find and thanks for sharing. I still will wait on some of this to be used and perfected by many people for a few months before using it with the door down. I'll try many things and usually don't hold back but I don't want to be repairing a car and garage door.


----------



## MelindaV

rareohs said:


> But if the car is in the garage with door closed, it won't open the door; it would ram into it unless I was there to stop Summon.


are you sure? some of the older Model S summon videos show the car getting right up to the door, stopping, opening the door, then proceeding.

never mind... you discovered this in a later post


----------



## KFORE

Looks like this update started rolling again this morning!


----------



## Jimmy Bosse

I have yet to get an over-the-air update at home. I received my car on 18.3 and only received 21.9 at the service center when they recalled my drive unit.

I was excited about 24 which never happened and I wonder if I will get 26 before 28 is a thing.


----------



## Benjamin Reed

For those that don't know how agile development works, this is the flow chart thingy I made for another firmware discussion with my guess as to how the releases are developed. Then how they are *pushed* is essentially an entirely separate process, based on feedback from beta testers, bug reports through the "give feedback" link, etc.


----------



## Mike

I called the Oakville service center today and asked about getting an update from 21.6.

I got 26.3 today when the service person pushed it out to me.

After the update was complete, I turned off cabin overheat and turned on my wifi connection (as well as horn toot when the car locks).

I did the obligatory push on brake and push both steering wheel buttons until the "T" shows in the UI screen.

I've done that, two sets of two times each, for a total of four times since I got the update. 

I have noticed that my vampire drain rate has gone up significantly. 

It's always been about 1.5% a day....and now I am getting that every few hours.

There is a "small fan" (?) type of noise always on that was never there before, even with my phone off and the car "asleep".

I'm sitting in my car right now, in the garage, on hold waiting to talk to a tech support person at 1-877-79TESLA and that faint noise is there in the background.


----------



## JDM3

Mike said:


> I called the Oakville service center today and asked about getting an update from 21.6.


I'm still on 21.6 and waiting. I haven't had my car in before nor have I called the service center. Did you just call up the Oakville location and ask for an update or was there any other steps you followed?


----------



## Dano9258

I have also had a fan going since updating this weekend. I'm losing a few miles an hour.


----------



## Mike

JDM3 said:


> I'm still on 21.6 and waiting. I haven't had my car in before nor have I called the service center. Did you just call up the Oakville location and ask for an update or was there any other steps you followed?


I called up, selected the option for service, the phone rang about six times and then a very helpful lady answered the phone and we took it from there......


----------



## Mike

Dano9258 said:


> I have also had a fan going since updating this weekend. I'm losing a few miles an hour.


I'm on the phone (in the car) with tech support and he has put me on hold while checking things out.

He did say I'm the second person he has dealt with today complaining about 26.3 and vampire drain/fan running.


----------



## Jimmy Bosse

C'mon Benjamin, you know Tesla uses Visual Source Safe, not git. 



Benjamin Reed said:


> For those that don't know how agile development works, this is the flow chart thingy I made for another firmware discussion with my guess as to how the releases are developed. Then how they are *pushed* is essentially an entirely separate process, based on feedback from beta testers, bug reports through the "give feedback" link, etc.


----------



## Bernard

Scott Woelfel said:


> I'm still on 18.14. Should I be worried?


Teslafi has only about 300 Model 3 registered, so it's not necessarily representative, but of those, only 10 are still on 18.xx, about 90 are on 21.9 (as am I), and the other 200 are on 24.x or 26.x. So, worried may not be the right word, but I would suggest you contact service and mention that you seem to be among the 3% still on firmware 18.xx and could something please be done about it ;-)


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I'm on the phone (in the car) with tech support and he has put me on hold while checking things out.
> 
> He did say I'm the second person he has dealt with today complaining about 26.3 and vampire drain/fan running.


Well, there are some sort of error codes preventing the car from actual going to sleep.

If they call me back, they will set up a Ranger service to do the laptop connection for the BMS firmware.

If they don't call me back, I'm told a patch will be pushed some time in the future.

I guess the A's are getting mixed up with the B's again.

At least I know when the car has locked when I walk away......


----------



## shelby

I apologize if this has been answered already.. I got my car July 14 with 24.7 and have not received an update since. I was having the washer fluid error which I reported, and was told to reboot, which I just did. My question is do you find out there's an update via the app or only is the clock icon shows up on the screen? I have car connected to my wifi as there is no cell signal in my garage. tia for your help.


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> I called the Oakville service center today and asked about getting an update from 21.6.
> 
> I got 26.3 today when the service person pushed it out to me.
> 
> After the update was complete, I turned off cabin overheat and turned on my wifi connection (as well as horn toot when the car locks).
> 
> I did the obligatory push on brake and push both steering wheel buttons until the "T" shows in the UI screen.
> 
> I've done that, two sets of two times each, for a total of four times since I got the update.
> 
> I have noticed that my vampire drain rate has gone up significantly.
> 
> It's always been about 1.5% a day....and now I am getting that every few hours.
> 
> There is a "small fan" (?) type of noise always on that was never there before, even with my phone off and the car "asleep".
> 
> I'm sitting in my car right now, in the garage, on hold waiting to talk to a tech support person at 1-877-79TESLA and that faint noise is there in the background.


I know we, me included, all want the latest firmware as soon as it starts rolling out but isn't this a perfect of example of why we shouldn't push the SC to push it to us?


----------



## Shygar

shelby said:


> I apologize if this has been answered already.. I got my car July 14 with 24.7 and have not received an update since. I was having the washer fluid error which I reported, and was told to reboot, which I just did. My question is do you find out there's an update via the app or only is the clock icon shows up on the screen? I have car connected to my wifi as there is no cell signal in my garage. tia for your help.


My last update was June 12th. I got the car in April. Basically if you have it in for service they will push the latest one to your car but yea the only way (that I know of) is to wait for the notification from your app or the popup in your car when you enter. It will always prompt you to install it. Also you will receive the notification on your phone every day until you install the update in the car (which you cannot initiate from the phone). I found this out after receiving an update right after starting a 2 week vacation. Now I just want the notification to come back .


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> Well, there are some sort of error codes preventing the car from actual going to sleep.
> 
> If they call me back, they will set up a Ranger service to do the laptop connection for the BMS firmware.
> 
> If they don't call me back, I'm told a patch will be pushed some time in the future.
> 
> I guess the A's are getting mixed up with the B's again.
> 
> At least I know when the car has locked when I walk away......


I went into the garage tonight and the car is sound asleep, no little "fan" noise anymore.

I then woke up the car via waking up the app and my % battery has not moved since my last look at it six hours ago.

When my app did wake up, there was a banner that said "updated at xx:xx today".

I turned my phone off and about 20 minutes later, the car was asleep again.

Anecdotally, I'd say some sort of quick patch was sent to my car.


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> I know we, me included, all want the latest firmware as soon as it starts rolling out but isn't this a perfect of example of why we shouldn't push the SC to push it to us?


Agreed.

Lesson learned on my part.

That said, I don't have to drive my wife nuts while I wait for the mirrors to fold confirming the car is locked......that's the only thing I wanted.


----------



## littlD

GDN said:


> I'm just going to give you a hard time, I completely understand this software must be pretty complicated and there are a lot of parts to this car, but I'm not completely sold on the Agile and Devops way of life. Someone just needed to make a name for himself and published this and all the CIO's needed something new to do so they jumped on board. If Tesla is using it and it is cracked up to be all it's supposed to be, then something isn't going too well for them with the number of releases they've been having to release to fix bugs and roll back software. Just because they may be running sprints doesn't mean you skip testing nor roll out a buggy release. At a year the software should be hitting the streets a little more bug free.
> 
> I have to say there was something likely wrong with 26.1, we just don't know what it is. It's been good for me, but they stopped it dead in it's tracks and went back to 24.8 for a bit before 26.3 came along.
> 
> I hope they can get it all worked out soon. We all want the new SW as soon as it comes along, but Tesla is proving they aren't the best at improving with each release. Two steps forward, one step (or sometimes 2) back.


Consider that almost everyone in the Cloud Server world rolls out software releases very much like Tesla is doing it with their cars, a few at a time. Microsoft, Amazon, Google, etc. And it isn't random, there's an algorithm behind it.

Spotify also does this with PC and Mac releases of their player software.

It's all about reducing risk for any change causing an issue and affecting all cars at once.

And, from personal experience when I succeeded in bricking my Model 3 the first day I had it, I know for a fact that only a small number of Tesla engineers are even given the admin rights to roll a version back manually. Those of us (like me) on 26.1 are on it until we come back up on the algorithm's "next" list.

I understand you're not sold on Agile and DevOps, not everyone is and I respect your opinion. Yet it's yielded a better way to get new value to customers sooner with a balance to reduce risk. But it isn't perfect.

And full disclosure... I'm a practicing Agile Coach with a Fortune 200 company, so koolaid consumed!


----------



## cain04

I was upgraded by a Mobile Technician today to 26.3. He came to replace the gear shifter as the grey top piece was seperating (Weirdly, he said not to use my fingers to move into gear or initiate autopilot but to grab it whole with my hand. That's not really a fix if you ask me.) I turned on the chime on lock and so far so good. I have noticed a bit more drain than usual but it hasn't;t even been a full day yet so we'll have to see.

I have noticed some small UI tweaks like a progress bar when asking to make phone calls, new text layout on the supercharger info etc.

One thing I have noticed is the widget on my iPhone now says "OPEN THE APP" to get a quick status check on the car after it goes to sleep. So now I have to keep the app open and wake the car periodically for that widget to update. Strange.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

cain04 said:


> I have noticed some small UI tweaks like a progress bar when asking to make phone calls, new text layout on the supercharger info etc.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is the widget on my iPhone now says "OPEN THE APP" to get a quick status check on the car after it goes to sleep. So now I have to keep the app open and wake the car periodically for that widget to update. Strange.


Both of those features have been around for a while. I don't recall exactly which version but minimum 24.1.


----------



## garsh

littlD said:


> Consider that almost everyone in the Cloud Server world rolls out software releases very much like Tesla is doing it with their cars, a few at a time. Microsoft, Amazon, Google, etc. And it isn't random, there's an algorithm behind it.


I'd like to see Tesla provide a little configuration though. Allow people to sign up to be "beta testers". Prefer this group for obtaining the cutting edge releases first. These will hopefully be the people willing to deal with any issues, and also more likely to report bugs.

Then the "normal" people will receive software updates after they're well-tested. That way people aren't unexpected dealing with issues like high-level vampire drain, unless they're prepared for it.


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> I'd like to see Tesla provide a little configuration though. Allow people to sign up to be "beta testers". Prefer this group for obtaining the cutting edge releases first. These will hopefully be the people willing to deal with any issues, and also more likely to report bugs.
> 
> Then the "normal" people will receive software updates after they're well-tested. That way people aren't unexpected dealing with issues like high-level vampire drain, unless they're prepared for it.


Really good idea. Directv does it. They work with an independent forum group that operates like this one does. They have a special group called "edge cutters" you have to sign up and request the early release software to your set top box for testing.


----------



## Mike

cain04 said:


> I was upgraded by a Mobile Technician today to 26.3. He came to replace the gear shifter as the grey top piece was seperating (Weirdly, he said not to use my fingers to move into gear or initiate autopilot but to grab it whole with my hand. That's not really a fix if you ask me.) I turned on the chime on lock and so far so good. I have noticed a bit more drain than usual but it hasn't;t even been a full day yet so we'll have to see.
> 
> I have noticed some small UI tweaks like a progress bar when asking to make phone calls, new text layout on the supercharger info etc.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is the widget on my iPhone now says "OPEN THE APP" to get a quick status check on the car after it goes to sleep. So now I have to keep the app open and wake the car periodically for that widget to update. Strange.


I got 26.3 yesterday and had to call Tesla about the car not going to sleep after the update was installed.

A strange little "fan" noise from the front of the car was always on.

They pushed something to the car and the car goes to sleep now.

But it's changed its going-to-sleep habit.

When the car is woken up (open a door, turn on the app, etc), that little "fan" noise is there (never used to be) and it stays awake for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Scott Woelfel

Bernard said:


> Teslafi has only about 300 Model 3 registered, so it's not necessarily representative, but of those, only 10 are still on 18.xx, about 90 are on 21.9 (as am I), and the other 200 are on 24.x or 26.x. So, worried may not be the right word, but I would suggest you contact service and mention that you seem to be among the 3% still on firmware 18.xx and could something please be done about it ;-)


I called the support number yesterday. I was pleasant with the person who answered, and he was pleasant with me. But in the end the message was basically wait and be happy about it.

Should I try a local service center?


----------



## Shygar

garsh said:


> I'd like to see Tesla provide a little configuration though. Allow people to sign up to be "beta testers". Prefer this group for obtaining the cutting edge releases first. These will hopefully be the people willing to deal with any issues, and also more likely to report bugs.
> 
> Then the "normal" people will receive software updates after they're well-tested. That way people aren't unexpected dealing with issues like high-level vampire drain, unless they're prepared for it.


They probably do this already for Tesla employees who also own Model 3's. But yea I agree they should put it out there to be more public. With all the press Tesla gets (good or bad) I don't blame them to want to control it as much as possible.


----------



## tivoboy

garsh said:


> I'd like to see Tesla provide a little configuration though. Allow people to sign up to be "beta testers". Prefer this group for obtaining the cutting edge releases first. These will hopefully be the people willing to deal with any issues, and also more likely to report bugs.


this probably isn't going to happen anytime soon until they do some forking of releases for UI/Controls and vehicle. For the time being I'm pretty solidly sure it's going to be engineering and some employees only.


----------



## cain04

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Both of those features have been around for a while. I don't recall exactly which version but minimum 24.1.


Oh, cool. I just got the update and noticed these small tweaks and I hadn't seen them mentioned so I thought I would bring up anything new that I noticed. Thanks for letting us know.

Is anybody else experiencing the problems with the widget in iOS? It seems to be a sleep/waking problem with this software. I've reached out to the Mobile Technician who worked on my car yesterday to see if he knows anything or can help. I'll post any updates if I learn anything.


----------



## cain04

Mike said:


> I got 26.3 yesterday and had to call Tesla about the car not going to sleep after the update was installed.
> 
> A strange little "fan" noise from the front of the car was always on.
> 
> They pushed something to the car and the car goes to sleep now.
> 
> But it's changed its going-to-sleep habit.
> 
> When the car is woken up (open a door, turn on the app, etc), that little "fan" noise is there (never used to be) and it stays awake for about 20 minutes.


I haven''t been around the car since I got home but I'll go and check it out in a couple of hours and see if that's the case. Did you call a SC or Tesla support line?


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Brokedoc said:


> It looks like 26.3 has stopped rolling out....


I received 26.3 on Monday, July30 at 5:35 PM PDT. It took 18 minutes to complete the download and update. Really like the beeps.


----------



## Brokedoc

Bill Hoffer said:


> I received 26.3 on Monday, July30 at 5:35 PM PDT. It took 18 minutes to complete the download and update. Really like the beeps.


Did you get it spontaneously or did you request it be pushed or have a service done? There are a few installations but nothing I would call widespread. I thought most of these were triggered by a technician.


----------



## SalisburySam

cain04 said:


> Is anybody else experiencing the problems with the widget in iOS? It seems to be a sleep/waking problem with this software. I've reached out to the Mobile Technician who worked on my car yesterday to see if he knows anything or can help. I'll post any updates if I learn anything.


Mine seems to be working, or so I think. I'm using an iPhone 6 with iOS v11.4.1 and firmware 24.8 on the Model 3. The widget shows me whether the vehicle is asleep or not, shows me when the data were last updated, gives me a refresh button to awaken the car and refresh the data, and a bar with a label showing the miles left on the charge.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Brokedoc said:


> Did you get it spontaneously or did you request it be pushed or have a service done? There are a few installations but nothing I would call widespread. I thought most of these were triggered by a technician.


I was having update failure when getting 2018.26.1. Service Center asked me to bring in but failed there too. Yesterday my Service Center had an engineer visiting and they got the job done loading 2018.26.3.


----------



## PatrickM

shelby said:


> I apologize if this has been answered already.. I got my car July 14 with 24.7 and have not received an update since. I was having the washer fluid error which I reported, and was told to reboot, which I just did. My question is do you find out there's an update via the app or only is the clock icon shows up on the screen? I have car connected to my wifi as there is no cell signal in my garage. tia for your help.


On my car and my phone, I get a notification on my iphone - it's a short message like "Firmware <blah> available" or something like that. If you miss that or you don't have notifications turned on then when you get in the car there's a big screen that covers everything that says "new firmware available, install now (40 minutes install time), or schedule it to install later" or something like that.

So I've had my Model 3 since Feb.2nd with 50.x or something on it and I've gotten 4 firmware updates. I'm on 21.9 right now. I have received one that caused a new annoying problem - I had the "battery louver constant adjustment" issue caused by a firmware in about March or so. But most of the updates are baby steps forward.

I have absolutely no idea how they figure out who gets what. I've gone months without an update and then had several within a few weeks.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

PatrickM said:


> On my car and my phone, I get a notification on my iphone - it's a short message like "Firmware <blah> available" or something like that. If you miss that or you don't have notifications turned on then when you get in the car there's a big screen that covers everything that says "new firmware available, install now (40 minutes install time), or schedule it to install later" or something like that.
> 
> So I've had my Model 3 since Feb.2nd with 50.x or something on it and I've gotten 4 firmware updates. I'm on 21.9 right now. I have received one that caused a new annoying problem - I had the "battery louver constant adjustment" issue caused by a firmware in about March or so. But most of the updates are baby steps forward.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea how they figure out who gets what. I've gone months without an update and then had several within a few weeks.


I got it from Service Center


----------



## porkupan

garsh said:


> I'd like to see Tesla provide a little configuration though. Allow people to sign up to be "beta testers". Prefer this group for obtaining the cutting edge releases first. These will hopefully be the people willing to deal with any issues, and also more likely to report bugs.


This sounds reasonable, except I would expect the vehicle manufacturer to provide a decent QA and have some actual paid testers go through their test procedures before letting the software be installed and run out there in the wild. You certainly don't want to be a beta tester on some guy's "brake performance improvement" project, or a great new feature that lets the main battery run a little hotter to more efficiently provide the heat for the cabin.

What bothers me is that the Model 3 software already seems to be lower quality and less reliable than it should be. I am very reluctant to trust the Autopilot and ACC, having more than once seen the console spontaneously reboot for no apparent reason. There are things that should not be explained to a software developer whose product has power over life and death of its customer. All risky experimentation should be left to the professional testers. This I know as someone who has been developing software for Air Traffic Control systems over the past 25 years. I understand all that early adopter reasoning, so I am OK with the podcast never remembering where I paused, or the radio coming up whenever I open the door, even if I previously switched it off. I can even tolerate the HomeLink function mysteriously dying after using Summon. These are minor things that do paint a big picture, quality wise. But if my vehicle decides to change lanes when another car is speeding in the blind spot, I am likely toast, and so are my passengers. Not willing to be a beta tester of that feature, and I don't think you are either.


----------



## PatrickM

porkupan said:


> What bothers me is that the Model 3 software already seems to be lower quality and less reliable than it should be. I am very reluctant to trust the Autopilot and ACC, having more than once seen the console spontaneously reboot for no apparent reason.


 I have never seen mine do this once in almost 6 months of Model 3 ownership and over 8000 miles on the odometer. And I haven't heard anyone else mentioning spontaneous reboots either. This sounds more like a hardware issue. Did contact Tesla about it? What did they say?



> But if my vehicle decides to change lanes when another car is speeding in the blind spot, I am likely toast, and so are my passengers. Not willing to be a beta tester of that feature, and I don't think you are either.


 If it decided to change lanes, it would have to fight me for the wheel. I have been using Autopilot extensively for the last few months and have probably logged 3000-4000 miles with it enabled. When I first got my car back in Feb. I enabled autopilot on a highway in Colorado - not a freeway/interstate, but highway 287 from Fort Collins to Laramie, WY which is dual lanes on both sides most of the way with no median and 65mph speed limit - and I went over the top of a little hillock near Virginia Dale, Colorado, and the car attempted to swerve hard into the other lane, but I was holding the wheel and so it didn't actually do anything except tug hard. And that's when I learned not to trust it and I have never stopped with this distrust. But even though I never forget that it could try to kill me, I find Autopilot extremely useful on very long multi-hour drives because I have at least one hand on the wheel but can relax a bit of my concentration. And, while I had issues with it back in February and March, I have driven that same area in Virginia Dale since and it repeated it a few times on firmware 50.2017 but hasn't done it since approximately firmware 18.2018 or so. I recently drove over 1400 miles with it and it was flawless except in a couple of construction areas where the lane markings disappeared. But I still don't trust it and I keep at least one hand firmly on the wheel and I pay attention to what it's doing.

So back to your point, I have had the car do something even worse than you describe - I've had it try very hard to swerve directly into oncoming 65mph traffic - and I still look forward to updates for it and I still use it. But I never trust it completely and hold onto the steering wheel pretty firmly. And yet it's still useful. I don't trust cruise control on my wife's car not to plow me into the car in front of me (because it's a 2010 Subaru and it will totally plow me into the car in front of me if I don't watch it) and yet it's still useful on longer drives.


----------



## porkupan

PatrickM said:


> And I haven't heard anyone else mentioning spontaneous reboots either. This sounds more like a hardware issue. Did contact Tesla about it? What did they say?


They said it's known to happen, and will (probably!) be fixed in a software update. This reboot doesn't happen often, but it happened a couple of times while i was just driving. The screen went blank for a minute or so, then the T came up, then it was back to normal. All the while the car was fully responding to steering and pedals, which is good. I've only owned this Model 3 for about 3 weeks, it came with 24.1, have not gotten any updates/upgrades.


----------



## PatrickM

porkupan said:


> They said it's known to happen, and will (probably!) be fixed in a software update. This reboot doesn't happen often, but it happened a couple of times while i was just driving. The screen went blank for a minute or so, then the T came up, then it was back to normal. All the while the car was fully responding to steering and pedals, which is good. I've only owned this Model 3 for about 3 weeks, it came with 24.1, have not gotten any updates/upgrades.


Ah. I'm not on 24.1 - I'm still on 21.9. Thanks for explaining it. I guess I'm glad I'm still on 21.9... even though I want to play with summon.


----------



## Shygar

As much as I want a later firmware, 21.9 has been quite stable for me except for the occasional music distortion.


----------



## tencate

Shygar said:


> They probably do this already for Tesla employees who also own Model 3's.


and likely SpaceX employees too... who also were part of the "early adopter" deal


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Brokedoc said:


> Did you get it spontaneously or did you request it be pushed or have a service done? There are a few installations but nothing I would call widespread. I thought most of these were triggered by a technician.


Service Center


----------



## SimonMatthews

Twiglett said:


> You can cling to the old ways as much as you want
> But the rest of the world had moved on from waterfall development and agile is a proven method for such a large codebase combined with a large team.
> Face it - Tesla is applying these methodologies to everything they do, including manufacturing.
> The alternative is to never release until the new model comes out.


I would argue that the experience of Tesla owners shows that agile does not work.

What value is there in pushing out a release every week, if those releases cannot be deployed on most Tesla vehicles?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SimonMatthews said:


> I would argue that the experience of Tesla owners shows that agile does not work.
> 
> What value is there in pushing out a release every week, if those releases cannot be deployed on most Tesla vehicles?


Developing in agile does not have anything to do with their deployment though. They develop rapidly, roll out, get feedback, and repeat the cycle.

They could deploy to 100% of the cars, 50% of the cars, or 1 single car; but still be agile.


----------



## garsh

SimonMatthews said:


> What value is there in pushing out a release every week, if those releases cannot be deployed on most Tesla vehicles?


Additional real-world testing.

There's only so much that can be gained by testing in-house. Real users always uncover additional bugs. If the new bugs aren't as bad as the fixed bugs, then you end up pushing that release out to all vehicles.


----------



## porkupan

garsh said:


> There's only so much that can be gained by testing in-house. Real users always uncover additional bugs. If the new bugs aren't as bad as the fixed bugs, then you end up pushing that release out to all vehicles.


Well, that is true that some bugs cannot be uncovered during in-house testing. The others are easily reproducible, and should be fixed quickly. But they are not. So they keep pushing out "feature releases" instead of doing a fleet-wide bug fix release.

We live in the age of the gadget. There is wide-spread desire to always have the latest and greatest software release, the latest advanced feature, even if it's only the horn sounding when you walk away from the vehicle. We keep checking for available App updates on our phones, for iOS and Android updates, keep buying the latest technology only to be bored with it after 15 minutes of playing. This is normal 21st century stuff.

What I would prefer is to see the actual feedback loop between Tesla and its customers work - even for their "cheap" model, which is still very expensive, as far as I am concerned. Fix the existing bugs first, update the entire community, then on to the great new features. I don't have a problem with a group of volunteer beta testers getting new releases a bit earlier than the rest of the fleet. But it seems ludicrous that there is such a huge disparity of software levels out there. It's not like people choose not to update their vehicle software - some are not even given any choice. You see people running half a year old software levels, and others getting one update after the other. All the while the old bugs stay unfixed, the new ones being happily introduced. What kind of a deployment/distribution system is that?


----------



## LUXMAN

With 24.8 I am having constant BT issues. I called Tesla this morning at 805am CT and they said no one is getting 26.1 or 26.3 and I can either believe the forum or them. So they are saying none of you are getting version 26 or shouldn’t be. Of course I believe ya’ll are getting this software just don’t know why he would tell me that. 

I called them yesterday about the BT issue and an issue where RUBY would not shut off the AC or lock when I walked away. They had me do a power cycle and that fixed the lock issue but not the BT issue. So I am gonna call them daily to complain about the BT issue til it is resolved. They said engineering knows about it but that version 26.1 was pulled due to an odometer issue.


----------



## Reliev

I wouldn't be surprised if people reaching out every day are flagged, seriously...what odometer issue?


----------



## Mike

Going from 21.6 to 26.3 two days ago, I can now confirm the following unintended changes to the behavior of my car, noticeable in the quiet confines of my home garage:

1. Noise, akin to a small fan (or power supply or voltage regulator) coming from the area at the base of the windscreen, passenger side only.

2. This noise kicks in once everything is shut and I walk away. Walk away lock is off. My Bluetooth in my phone is turned off.

3. The noise persists, anywhere from as little as 10 minutes to over two hours. It sometimes will stop......and then start up again.

4. If the car is connected to the wall connector, while the "noise" mentioned above is on, the small LED Tesla "T" at the connector port glows.....for the same 10 minutes to over two hours.

5. If the car is quiet and truly asleep, simply opening one door and closing it again will bring back the noise and it will run for up to two hours....

5. There was one occasion, where the car was plugged in and "asleep", I then opened a rear door to get my old hat out of the car, closed the door and the noise came on with the glowing LED logo at the connector port. My circuit meter showed about (no picture taken) 375 watts.....so this changed behavior is a 375 watt vampire drain while it is ongoing.

I called Tesla two days ago, wrote them an email yesterday, will call them again tomorrow, etc......


----------



## Reliev

is the noise your hvac turning on? mines done that since march


----------



## LUXMAN

relidtm said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if people reaching out every day are flagged, seriously...what odometer issue?


Ha. Yeah probably would flag ya as the list of notes would be long.

He didn't elaborate on the odometer issue.


----------



## Brokedoc

LUXMAN said:


> Ha. Yeah probably would flag ya as the list of notes would be long.
> 
> He didn't elaborate on the odometer issue.


Do you have TeslaFi installed? I find that after I installed TeslaFi, my car goes to sleep a LOT more. It could be the sleep settings in TeslaFi. I have noticed that almost every time I get into the car, it has to do the 30 second boot cycle which is a little annoying but my vampire drain is negligible.


----------



## Reliev

@LUXMAN the on-site representative said this one guy ask him 2 times a day I said is it someone from the forums he goes I can't say man don't make me laugh you are great at asking... I followed up by asking what does that make 100 requests? he just smiled and shook his head at me. I think the service centers want the ability to update over wifi more then the customers do.


----------



## Mike

relidtm said:


> is the noise your hvac turning on? mines done that since march


I don't know.

My car is sound asleep right now so I don't want to wake it up yet......I will be moving it out of my garage later today, I will try and correlate the noise to HVAC.

I always turn my HVAC off when I get home (as well as the walk away lock).

I hate having the HVAC come on everytime I open any door to just putter around......


----------



## Reliev

when I open the door there is a trigger ac on or not I think it's just cooling the car down if you have climate control on it does this I've never actually tried it with it off I always leave it at my temp maybe because I'm in Florida and not Canada (its gets balmy quick down here)


----------



## Mike

relidtm said:


> when I open the door there is a trigger ac on or not I think it's just cooling the car down if you have climate control on it does this I've never actually tried it with it off I always leave it at my temp maybe because I'm in Florida and not Canada (its gets balmy quick down here)


I did the back-up into the driveway, completed a garage project and then parked the car back into the garage.

I did not turn on the HVAC.

Back into the garage and with the car off, I perceive the faintest level of that "noise".....like 1/10th of what it was at.....

Next cycle will involve the HVAC being used, I'll report back on that later this afternoon.....gonna give some of my in-laws an intro into what Tesla's are all about


----------



## LUXMAN

Brokedoc said:


> Do you have TeslaFi installed? I find that after I installed TeslaFi, my car goes to sleep a LOT more. It could be the sleep settings in TeslaFi. I have noticed that almost every time I get into the car, it has to do the 30 second boot cycle which is a little annoying but my vampire drain is negligible.


No I don't. I didn't have an issue with the car shutting ever until a couple days ago. Maybe started when they mobile tech pushed 24.7 and 24.8 to the car. But after that power reboot she is back to normal. And I don't have drain or fan running issues. 
Just that BT thing.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I did the back-up into the driveway, completed a garage project and then parked the car back into the garage.
> 
> I did not turn on the HVAC.
> 
> Back into the garage and with the car off, I perceive the faintest level of that "noise".....like 1/10th of what it was at.....
> 
> Next cycle will involve the HVAC being used, I'll report back on that later this afternoon.....gonna give some of my in-laws an intro into what Tesla's are all about


The noise ends with the clunk of the DC to DC converter either starting or ending a 12 volt top up........


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Anyone know of a manual update that would include a page for 2018.26.3 update?


----------



## Reliev

so to be honest I don't think this will matter is there a v9 speculation thread somewhere? v9 is supposed to include a ton of new features and from what I remember to correct me if I'm wrong if you are on wifi with v9 it will allow you to update (I have to find Elon musks tweet) but he just confirmed its coming in 4 weeks not sure if that's Elon time or not...
but no @Bill Hoffer there is 100% no manual updates...yet

edit also here is the link from what ive read about it actually being released in 4 weeks
https://electrek.co/2018/08/01/tesla-software-version-9-atari-games-elon-musk/


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Hey thanks for the info!


----------



## RSavage

Brokedoc said:


> ..I have noticed that almost every time I get into the car, it has to do the 30 second boot cycle which is a little annoying but my vampire drain is negligible.


Huh? What 30 second boot cycle? I've never EVER experienced this...regardless of the sleep state of the car. And with or without TeslaFi. That would be more than a little annoying


----------



## shelby

thanks for the replies.. I finally got a notification on my iPhone from Tesla, then checked the car that had a message to upgrade to 26.3. Just installed. I'm hoping it fixes a number of weird quirks, such as traffic did not work at all yesterday, and car has been making a motor noise even after being locked, radio stopped working for 20 min, brake light came on while in reverse, then went off.


----------



## GDN

shelby said:


> thanks for the replies.. I finally got a notification on my iPhone from Tesla, then checked the car that had a message to upgrade to 26.3. Just installed. I'm hoping it fixes a number of weird quirks, such as traffic did not work at all yesterday, and car has been making a motor noise even after being locked, radio stopped working for 20 min, brake light came on while in reverse, then went off.


What is your current release with those problems?


----------



## pyrotech6

I just installed 26.3. Since I know you’ll all ask, I did not request it. It just appeared about an hour ago. 

Glad to have the lock confirmation beep.


----------



## shelby

GDN said:


> What is your current release with those problems?


I was on 24.7


----------



## slacker775

I just got the notification of a software update available when I got home this evening. I was on 26.1 since 7/22, got upgraded to 26.3. I was hoping for 9.0


----------



## Model3P75D

Veedio said:


> The first 26.3 on a Model 3 popped up a few minutes ago on TeslaFi.


I think we need to update it? I always did with the model S.


----------



## TesLou

Am I the last poor sap still stuck on 21.9?


----------



## littlD

TesLou said:


> Am I the last poor sap still stuck on 21.9?


NOPE!

Grabbed these numbers from TeslaFi, of course, not everyone subscribes, but this should at least dispel the "I'm the last poor sap" feeling:

Version - Number of TeslaFi Subscribers - Percentage

2018.26.3 be4b11e - 68 - 19.3%
2018.26.1 62e5afa - 75 - 21.3%
2018.24.11 f17d0ae - 1 - 0.3%
2018.24.8 25f83c2 - 30 - 8.5%
2018.24.7 d133af3 - 25 - 7.1%
2018.24.1 12dd099 - 35 - 9.9%
_*2018.21.9 75bdbc11 - 107 - 30.4% *_
2018.18.14 add5324 - 3 - 0.9%
2018.18.13 6a8a06e - 4 - 1.1%
2018.18.3 04dfd3c - 2 - 0.6%
2018.14.13 9e3b7ff - 1 - 0.3%
2018.4.8 9b31a91 - 1 - 0.3%


----------



## KFORE

Still stuck on 21.9 as well


----------



## littlD

KFORE said:


> Still stuck on 21.9 as well


Look up ^^^^^^


----------



## GDN

Wow. Where did that 24.11 come from? Slipped by all of us and didn’t live very long it seems.


----------



## littlD

Yep, hadn't heard of that one either.


----------



## Shygar

Whole bunch of 3's just installed 26.3


----------



## Travelwolf

just got 26.3 myself, now have to figure out where the wifi setting is to configure it?


----------



## Shygar

I think you tap the LTE cell connection


----------



## Travelwolf

thx will give it a try in the morning  my update surprised me and popped up tonight when I pulled into a friend's driveway woohoo! set it up to install tonight when i got home.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Travelwolf said:


> thx will give it a try in the morning  my update surprised me and popped up tonight when I pulled into a friend's driveway woohoo! set it up to install tonight when i got home.


@Shygar is correct, you tap the LTE icon to setup Wifi.


----------



## Bernard

Just got mine as well (car delivered on June 22nd with 21.9, now on 26.3 -- took about 30mins.
Love having the reminder sound for locking and now have to add a wifi extender so my garage has it (signal from house too faint for car to pick up).


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> I'd like to see Tesla provide a little configuration though. Allow people to sign up to be "beta testers". Prefer this group for obtaining the cutting edge releases first. These will hopefully be the people willing to deal with any issues, and also more likely to report bugs.


So, it sounds like this is already a thing?

Tesla plans to release Autopilot 'On Ramp/Off Ramp' feature in version 9.0 update next month

_...he actually clarified that the Tesla owners in the early access program, who test beta versions of the new software releases, will have the update in about 4 weeks._​
How do I get into the Early Access program?


----------



## iChris93

I got the notification this morning that an update is available and will update this evening when I have the car back. 

Does this version still have the phone echo?


----------



## Hendrixx007

Anyone's bluetooth key acting up after this update? I was on 21.9 with Iphone 7 bluetooth key that pretty much worked flawlessly for the last two months but am having issues after the update to 26.3 a few days ago. In the morning in my garage with the car plugged in, the door handle no longer unlocks the car and I have to resort to the key card. Once in the car I dont need to use the key card to start. Weird thing is that I dont have this problem when leaving work. I also enabled the lock chime and have always had walk away lock but now I'll walk 30 feet away and it still doesnt lock and I resort to using the app the lock the car. Any ideas?


----------



## LUXMAN

Hendrixx007 said:


> Anyone's bluetooth key acting up after this update? I was on 21.9 with Iphone 7 bluetooth key that pretty much worked flawlessly for the last two months but am having issues after the update to 26.3 a few days ago. In the morning in my garage with the car plugged in, the door handle no longer unlocks the car and I have to resort to the key card. Once in the car I dont need to use the key card to start. Weird thing is that I dont have this problem when leaving work. I also enabled the lock chime and have always had walk away lock but now I'll walk 30 feet away and it still doesnt lock and I resort to using the app the lock the car. Any ideas?


Mine was doing that on 24.8 (still on it). It would not lock and the AC would not shut off. I called Tesla and they had me do a POWER CYCLE. 
You go to the SERVICE MENU (I think) and the press the button that says power off. He told me not to touch anything for THREE minutes, then press the brake and it comes back on. The locks are working normal again but still have in the BT echo.


----------



## garsh

Hendrixx007 said:


> Any ideas?


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


>


HA! That is exactly right. I was trying to round about get him to send me 26.3 too but no dice. He did say that the 2 button salute won't work for this issue right away.


----------



## GDN

Shygar said:


> Whole bunch of 3's just installed 26.3


Saw that last night. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say I'm very happy with no more software update in the 8 series if I can be one of the first to get 9! I'll help beta test.


----------



## Mike

shelby said:


> car has been making a motor noise even after being locked, radio stopped working for 20 min,


It started doing this to me on 26.3 (going directly from 21.6). That's about 345 watts by the way, whatever that noise is.......


----------



## Mike

TesLou said:


> Am I the last poor sap still stuck on 21.9?


At least your car goes to sleep when you are done with it, right?


----------



## littlD

Evidently there's a Battery Management firmware change, maybe more battery conditioning is in order and that's why we're seeing this?


----------



## littlD

GDN said:


> Saw that last night. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say I'm very happy with no more software update in the 8 series if I can be one of the first to get 9! I'll help beta test.


Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Mike said:


> Going from 21.6 to 26.3 two days ago, I can now confirm the following unintended changes to the behavior of my car, noticeable in the quiet confines of my home garage:
> 
> 1. Noise, akin to a small fan (or power supply or voltage regulator) coming from the area at the base of the windscreen, passenger side only.
> 
> 2. This noise kicks in once everything is shut and I walk away. Walk away lock is off. My Bluetooth in my phone is turned off.
> 
> 3. The noise persists, anywhere from as little as 10 minutes to over two hours. It sometimes will stop......and then start up again.
> 
> 4. If the car is connected to the wall connector, while the "noise" mentioned above is on, the small LED Tesla "T" at the connector port glows.....for the same 10 minutes to over two hours.
> 
> 5. If the car is quiet and truly asleep, simply opening one door and closing it again will bring back the noise and it will run for up to two hours....
> 
> 5. There was one occasion, where the car was plugged in and "asleep", I then opened a rear door to get my old hat out of the car, closed the door and the noise came on with the glowing LED logo at the connector port. My circuit meter showed about (no picture taken) 375 watts.....so this changed behavior is a 375 watt vampire drain while it is ongoing.
> 
> I called Tesla two days ago, wrote them an email yesterday, will call them again tomorrow, etc......


The fan noise you're describing is the same fan that is used for cabin overheat protection. I don't have any HVAC experience, but they may have programmed the fan to stay on for a while to get rid of moisture on the evaporator coils to prevent mold.


----------



## weijinzhao

Got the upgrade notification on my iphone last night around 10pm. The installation took about half hour. Came from 24.8 to 26.3.


----------



## RIP_OPEC

weijinzhao said:


> Got the upgrade notification on my iphone last night around 10pm. The installation took about half hour. Came from 24.8 to 26.3.


Same for me, received update notification around the same time.


----------



## Brokedoc

Installs of this version picked up dramatically again yesterday.

Now TeslaFi showing 25% on this version and 21.9 has dropped to 29%. Hopefully this becomes the new predominant version to hold everyone until V9.0 promised next month "Elon time"


----------



## Reliev

@Shygar whats funny is a lot of people tend to get the older versions too was interesting to me


----------



## Mike

zosoisnotaword said:


> The fan noise you're describing is the same fan that is used for cabin overheat protection. I don't have any HVAC experience, but they may have programmed the fan to stay on for a while to get rid of moisture on the evaporator coils to prevent mold.


Anything is possible.

However, today was a typical drive for me, to the local YMCA and back.

Windows open, tunes cranked, no HVAC used at all.

Get home, leave car..........little fan noise is there (as well as Tesla icon at charge port stays on).

Update: Got Tesla on the phone today, once my car went back to sleep. The Tesla rep had me open a door to start the whole stay awake for ??? minutes/hours scenario AND do a "bug report"....which i did, while the rep was on the phone with me. I'm told the tech folks will now check my logs and see what is going on......


----------



## Mike

Brokedoc said:


> until V9.0 promised next month "Elon time"


Will V9.0 let me have walk away lock everywhere except in my garage?


----------



## RIP_OPEC

Mike said:


> Will V9.0 let me have walk away lock everywhere except in my garage?


Idea: When opening the garage with Homelink, the Model 3 will remain unlocked when you park.


----------



## Rafael

My 26.3 fixed a bug that I was able to notice. My left signals (front and back) were blinking faster than the right side. Once my 3 installed 26.3, it went back to normal.


----------



## Mike

RIP_OPEC said:


> Idea: When opening the garage with Homelink, the Model 3 will remain unlocked when you park.


I came to the same conclusion about a week ago.

Better than drilling down into the locks menu every day, why not have that option attached to the homelink dialog box and homelink use.

Also, that little lock icon in the upper left corner of the UI could be some other color than white when walk away lock is disabled...i.e. that lock icon could be red (?).


----------



## NJturtlePower

RIP_OPEC said:


> Idea: When opening the garage with Homelink, the Model 3 will remain unlocked when you park.


Wouldn't this prevent the car from sleeping though?


----------



## NR4P

NJturtlePower said:


> Wouldn't this prevent the car from sleeping though?


Apparently yes. I did try leaving the door ajar to prevent the auto lock in the garage. 10 mins later the car and screen were still on.
So there goes that idea.

But then I wondered...
If I walkaway from the car in a public place, and didn't close the door all the way, does it stay ON indefinitely? Any experience this?


----------



## RichEV

NR4P said:


> Apparently yes. I did try leaving the door ajar to prevent the auto lock in the garage. 10 mins later the car and screen were still on.
> So there goes that idea.
> 
> But then I wondered...
> If I walkaway from the car in a public place, and didn't close the door all the way, does it stay ON indefinitely? Any experience this?


Accidentally left the door open last week for a couple hours. When I came back screen and everything else was off as normal. Did not look like a lot of battery drain had occurred.


----------



## Milo

Just upgraded from 24.7. Anything other than Walkaway Beep and Bluetooth Echo to be excited about? Summon hates my garage, has there been any improvement? Anything with the EAP AI?


----------



## GDN

Milo said:


> Just upgraded from 24.7. Anything other than Walkaway Beep and Bluetooth Echo to be excited about? Summon hates my garage, has there been any improvement? Anything with the EAP AI?


You pretty much have it with those two items, that and hopefully some bug squishes.


----------



## oey192

I got this update today! I finally have Summon!

I was sitting on 21.9 before this so glad to finally get an update. TeslaFi indicates 26.3 is picking up. Not sure if they have gone wide yet but I think they have judged this release to be stable enough to start rolling it out wider than previous releases


----------



## slasher016

TesLou said:


> Am I the last poor sap still stuck on 21.9?


I'm still stuck too. I sent a message through the "Ask a question" on the Tesla website yesterday asking for the update, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Shygar

Still 21.9 here since June 12th


----------



## NR4P

RichEV said:


> Accidentally left the door open last week for a couple hours. When I came back screen and everything else was off as normal. Did not look like a lot of battery drain had occurred.


Glad to know it times out. Wonder if its 20 mins or 2 hours . May have to time it when at home in garage.


----------



## Reliev

There is a lot of speculation for v9 read Elon's tweets its supposed to make AP "better " or level 3 we shall see what that means. I would imagine reading lights/signs but that's just a guess. He did confirm it will have a wifi download prompt he never said when meaning would this come at launch with v9 or it would come eventually its a tweet after all. I don't think you could leave the car unlocked with a geofence because it would let the car stay running based on when you open any door the car is running.
I do think you could disable the horn honk while at home though.

edit I found this per Elon Musk

_"So right now, a lot of the focus is on Autopilot version 9, which is our sort of an on-ramp to off-ramp solution that's going to automatically attempt to change lanes, understand what lane the car is in, understand the route the user wants to travel and take that route for the user and ultimately hand back control to that user which is kind of safe and controlled."
"Once on the freeway, your Tesla will determine which lane you need to be in and when. In addition to ensuring you reach your intended exit, Autopilot will watch for opportunities to move to a faster lane when you're caught behind slower traffic. When you reach your exit, your Tesla will depart the freeway, slow down and transition control back to you."_


----------



## Mike

NJturtlePower said:


> Wouldn't this prevent the car from sleeping though?


The way I would vision this set up is everytime the Homelink logo activates and the "will open in xx meters unless you skip" option comes up, along with that there wouod be the "walk away lock will be disabled in xx meters unless you skip".

Conversely, when leaving home and the door is closing, the option "walk away lock will be re-enabled in xx meters unless you skip" will turn it back on.

Whenever walk away lock is off, the little lock icon is red in color, simply to act as a visual que that something with the lock system is not in its normal state.....


----------



## Mike

NR4P said:


> Apparently yes. I did try leaving the door ajar to prevent the auto lock in the garage. 10 mins later the car and screen were still on.
> So there goes that idea.


When cleaning the interior of the car, the doors are open for a while.

The car goes dark 30 minutes with one of the doors kept open.


----------



## Mike

NR4P said:


> Glad to know it times out. Wonder if its 20 mins or 2 hours . May have to time it when at home in garage.


Based on my experiences cleaning the interior, seems to be 30 minutes. .....at least it was on 21.6.

Can't say on 26.3.......


----------



## jtk00l

Can anyone confirm if this update fixed the bluetooth echo?


----------



## Reliev

@jtk00l i only had this issue with one build it seems to be fixed now but ive only made maybe 10 calls

edit forgot I have .26.1, not this version...my apologies


----------



## oey192

Shygar said:


> Still 21.9 here since June 12th


Based on my math (I added up all the Model 3 numbers on the publicly available TeslaFi firmware tracker page), 29.2% of Model 3s are still on 21.9, down from 30.4% as reported yesterday (that's an actual number from a TeslaFi subscriber-only page) Hopefully that percentage will start dropping dramatically in the next few days but who knows if it actually will…


----------



## Golden Gate

jtk00l said:


> Can anyone confirm if this update fixed the bluetooth echo?


26.1 fixed the Bluetooth echo for me. 26.3 just pushed to me last night and I don't see any difference in performance of any functions.


----------



## GDN

26.3 has hit 57 cars today on Teslafi. Seems to be the one. Not sure if they'll take those on 26.1 up to 26.3 or leave us. Seems to just be bug fixes.


----------



## Golden Gate

GDN said:


> 26.3 has hit 57 cars today on Teslafi. Seems to be the one. Not sure if they'll take those on 26.1 up to 26.3 or leave us. Seems to just be bug fixes.


Yes, they are taking those of us on 26.1 to 26.3.... mine just updated last night from 1 to 3.


----------



## Bernard

Hendrixx007 said:


> Anyone's bluetooth key acting up after this update? I was on 21.9 with Iphone 7 bluetooth key that pretty much worked flawlessly for the last two months but am having issues after the update to 26.3 a few days ago. In the morning in my garage with the car plugged in, the door handle no longer unlocks the car and I have to resort to the key card. Once in the car I dont need to use the key card to start. Weird thing is that I dont have this problem when leaving work. I also enabled the lock chime and have always had walk away lock but now I'll walk 30 feet away and it still doesnt lock and I resort to using the app the lock the car. Any ideas?


Mine did that on 21.9, but the update to 26.3 seems to have fixed it.... go figure...


----------



## Dave EV

Went from 21.9 to 26.3 today, will keep an eye out for the pump noise persisting. The noise that I think some of you are talking about sounds like a coolant pump, probably circulating coolant through the battery pack.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike said:


> Will V9.0 let me have walk away lock everywhere except in my garage?


I hope so! I am tired of searching for my phone to get in the car. I have stationed the spare keycard by the garage door.


----------



## Mike

drees said:


> I think some of you are talking about sounds like a coolant pump, probably circulating coolant through the battery pack.


That's what I'm being told on Reddit.

In the same thread, I'm told when high drain 12 volt functions are required while stationary, the traction battery is now being used, to save the cycling on the 12 volt battery.

During these instances, the coolant pump is called upon to keep the DC/DC converter cool.

I'm just repeating what I've been told on Reddit......

Edit: This info may/may be from @Ingineer


----------



## Mike

LUXMAN said:


> I hope so! I am tired of searching for my phone to get in the car. I have stationed the spare keycard by the garage door.


I always drill down to de-select it once I'm home, then before I back out of the garage, drill down to re-select it. PITA.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> That's what I'm being told on Reddit.
> 
> In the same thread, I'm told when high drain 12 volt functions are required while stationary, the traction battery is now being used, to save the cycling on the 12 volt battery.
> 
> During these instances, the coolant pump is called upon to keep the DC/DC converter cool.
> 
> I'm just repeating what I've been told on Reddit......
> 
> Edit: This info may/may be from @Ingineer


@Ingineer has already created some great videos, one of them showing the cooling loops and how multiple things are cooled with the same system. I just watched the video, didn't memorize it, but look at the tear down video where he shows all of the systems laying out on the floor and he shows the cooling loops.


----------



## inspron

Seems like 26.3 is causing excessive battery drain that previous version didn't. Went to bed with 71% at 12:30AM. Woke up at 7AM with 69%.

Walking around the car in the garage at night I can hear it humming. This is an out of the ordinary sound.


----------



## Mike

inspron said:


> Seems like 26.3 is causing excessive battery drain that previous version didn't. Went to bed with 71% at 12:30AM. Woke up at 7AM with 69%.
> 
> Walking around the car in the garage at night I can hear it humming. This is an out of the ordinary sound.


Contact Tesla and let them know.

The more of us that report the excessive drain that 26.3 brings to the table, the sooner they will dial it back down.......


----------



## aronth5

Still on 21.9.
Earlier this week I had a problem and talked with support. He assured me I would get an update in the next 2-3 days. Of course I didn't believe him so I said "if I don't get the update by the weekend then I should call support back" and he said yes. So I will wait till tomorrow to call in but don't expect anything to happen. When I first got the car 4 months ago I had 3 updates in the first 2 weeks. Like everyone has said how Tesla decides who gets an update is a mystery. My guess is they have a giant dart board hanging in Freemont and employees take turns throwing darts at VIN #'s.


----------



## aquadoggie

EDH said:


> Still on 21.9.
> Earlier this week I had a problem and talked with support. He assured me I would get an update in the next 2-3 days. Of course I didn't believe him so I said "if I don't get the update by the weekend then I should call support back" and he said yes. So I will wait till tomorrow to call in but don't expect anything to happen. When I first got the car 4 months ago I had 3 updates in the first 2 weeks. Like everyone has said how Tesla decides who gets an update is a mystery. My guess is they have a giant dart board hanging in Freemont and employees take turns throwing darts at VIN #'s.


Dart board theory sounds about right considering I'm still on 18.3.

GAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncsmith4

When I took my car in for service the guy said a lot of cars had to get manually updated off 2018.21 at the service center. He gave me 2018.24.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Well just checking in as the 5% of TeslaFi users still on 24.7 with no update yet since delivery...

I'm fine with it I guess, no complaints really besides the "Auto High Beams" man those are glitchy on anything but rural back roads.

I'll wait it out till V9 and the Atari games show up. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024726529304027137
https://electrek.co/2018/08/01/tesla-software-version-9-atari-games-elon-musk/


----------



## Brentt

I updated to 26.3 and summon is buggy. Even standing next to the car I get a notice It can’t connect and I need to be closer. So far I’ve got it to work a couple of times but there’s no rhyme or reason why.


----------



## iChris93

Has anyone noticed an improvement in perpendicular auto park? I used it once on 24.8 and once on 26.3 and it seemed better on 26.3 but it may just have been the initial approach.


----------



## Sweni

Updated today OTA from 21.9 to 26.3

VIN 0063XX

no issues seen yet, but i only tried summon and setup the wifi and beep lock/unlock


----------



## tencate

Max (VIN 2xxx) is getting updated just now. Will report once the update is done.


----------



## Scott Woelfel

iChris93 said:


> Has anyone noticed an improvement in perpendicular auto park? I used it once on 24.8 and once on 26.3 and it seemed better on 26.3 but it may just have been the initial approach.


I just got 26.3 today, up from 18.14, so this is the first time I have had Summon. I tried it perpendicularly and it seemed pretty fast to me.


----------



## Spiffywerks

Finally got the update this morning from 21.9! Tesla... I summon you!!! Muhahahaha!


----------



## GDN

Still looking good for this release. 44 more installs today - total of 161 Model 3's from Teslafi are on 26.3 now.


----------



## NJturtlePower




----------



## UTexas98

I just got the update from 21.9 to 26.3. I haven't tried any features out yet though. Have people been rebooting after each update? I have not been.


----------



## Derik

The Teslafi entry from 1:15 PST in CA is mine. Finally get to try out summon!


----------



## ahagge

I_ finally_ got the update from 21.9 to 26.3 (and no, my car did _not_ have to have a bootloader upgrade, contrary to some other reports) AAANNNDDD...

No, summon _doesn't_ work for me in my garage.  I have a WiFi connection (though weak), but no cell signal. I suspect that use of Summon requires a cell signal in case you summon the vehicle beyond WiFi range (especially if you don't have it configured to keep the button pressed to move). Experimentation necessary...


----------



## tipton

ahagge said:


> I_ finally_ got the update from 21.9 to 26.3 (and no, my car did _not_ have to have a bootloader upgrade, contrary to some other reports) AAANNNDDD...
> 
> No, summon _doesn't_ work for me in my garage.  I have a WiFi connection (though weak), but no cell signal. I suspect that use of Summon requires a cell signal in case you summon the vehicle beyond WiFi range (especially if you don't have it configured to keep the button pressed to move). Experimentation necessary...


i would try setting up a mesh wifi network so you get a stronger signal in the garage. buying 2 used google onhub routers via eBay is probably your cheapest bet in accomplishing this if you choose to do so.


----------



## aronth5

EDH said:


> Still on 21.9.
> Earlier this week I had a problem and talked with support. He assured me I would get an update in the next 2-3 days. Of course I didn't believe him so I said "if I don't get the update by the weekend then I should call support back" and he said yes. So I will wait till tomorrow to call in but don't expect anything to happen. When I first got the car 4 months ago I had 3 updates in the first 2 weeks. Like everyone has said how Tesla decides who gets an update is a mystery. My guess is they have a giant dart board hanging in Freemont and employees take turns throwing darts at VIN #'s.





aquadoggie said:


> Dart board theory sounds about right considering I'm still on 18.3.
> GAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Guess what I got updated to 26.3 this morning! Obviously someone hit my vin # with a dart About time. In general the upgrade is working well
The good:
All the new features. Summon, Wi-fi, etc.
Auto wipers actually turned on when it started to drizzle and handled the heavier rain better
Backup camera turned on quicker
Auto dimming

The bad
Autosteer on the highway worked fine except when I came up on an exit. Instead of hesitating towards the exit and moving back into the highway lane autosteer like it always has autosteer headed right to the exit. I had to take over and since no body was behind me moved back to the highway lane.
FM radio- some static but I also noticed that in 21.9 the longer I had that version so not sure it's attributed to 26.3


----------



## Mike

UTexas98 said:


> I just got the update from 21.9 to 26.3. I haven't tried any features out yet though. Have people been rebooting after each update? I have not been.


I have done the two finger reboot a number of times going from 21.9 to 26.3 with no real effect on the unintended side effects of 26.3

Then, I did the turn power off selection on the UI (where is says to touch the brake pedal to wake it up).

I lowered the drivers window, shut the door, then reached in and turned the power off and walked away for a few hours.....

The next time I used the car, the saved seat settings, Homelink setup, etc was somewhat confused but I cleared all that up with about three start, back up, go forward, stop, exit car, repeat exercises.

The car now seems to go back to a deep sleep after 10 minutes of being touched, tagged, talked to electronically, etc.

My vampire drain is also back to pre 26.3 levels (1% to 1.5% a day).


----------



## skygraff

Well, I finally got to join your ranks today. Got the app notification shortly before going for a bike ride so started the update before I left and found it ready upon return.

I had really wanted summon for the sole purpose of being able to open and close my garage without having to walk to the back where I have a remote keypad mounted. Unfortunately, that function requires location services to be enabled on my phone so not very convenient for me and my habits; bummer.

Summon, itself, works but doesn’t hug the garage wall like I do. It came out just fine (turned away from the door track) but, when it went back in, it went straight back which resulted in it stopping as the back corner approached the wall since straight was actually angling into the garage after how it pulled out. I tried a few different setups but it was never as tight (and safe from neighbor’s car door) as I prefer. It also didn’t do very well with the auto-homelink (especially considering I had the garage door open already so I could unplug before summoning).

Other features are nice. The locking beep is quiet enough and I park in a detached garage so I’ll use it for a while and see how it goes. I haven’t tested any of the driving changes yet but I’m disappointed in the WiFi.

In my detached garage and even the street in front of my building (where I can actually get my router’s 5G signal on my phone), I cannot connect to the 2G signal. I confirmed that my phone could connect even while inside the vehicle but no such luck with the car and it’s external antenna(s). It did connect to my phone’s mobile hotspot so I’ll have to try positioning that outside of the car and see how far I can get. If the antenna(s) is(are) really weaker than an iPhone 6, I will be very shocked. Unless you guys say it is, I will finally have a reason to get some service (opportunity to get the charge door manual release widget replaced and, maybe, get the garnish).

Side note - little bit of a TeslaTime story: as I was testing summon, neighbor kid was watching me from his apartment window which I only notice because I heard a surprised gasp as he must’ve seen me get out of the driver seat before sending the car back into my garage.


----------



## Steve Sherman

Just updated to 2018.26.3 be4b11e VIN 0285XX (Toronto) Indeed, as it has been reported, no fob, no summon for this Canadian's M3 Premium Up-EAP.


----------



## scaots

EDH said:


> Autosteer on the highway worked fine except when I came up on an exit. Instead of hesitating towards the exit and moving back into the highway lane autosteer like it always has autosteer headed right to the exit. I had to take over and since no body was behind me moved back to the highway lane.


I only had 24.8 for about 6 days, but with both 24.8 and 26.3 I feel that it follows the right side line. If the lane is wide enough it doesn't seem centered anymore (I recall it being very centered with 21.9) and stays a little closer to the right side. In a more narrow lane it seems centered. When I was traveling somewhere with wide long on ramps without dotted lines it would go all the way over into the ramp if I didn't hold it. So basically seems to always want to be about 18" from right line. If I am in a wide lane and a truck to the right of me going around a curve, I now almost always end up overriding autopilot.

Edit: I should add that it usually seems to do better with swaying at exits as long as it can see the line ahead soon enough.


----------



## PNWmisty

Brentt said:


> Even standing next to the car I get a notice It can't connect and I need to be closer. So far I've got it to work a couple of times but there's no rhyme or reason why.


Summon uses cellular connectivity so there is no point in standing close to your car. If the cellular signal is too weak to be reliable, Summon will not engage.


----------



## Brentt

PNWmisty said:


> Summon uses cellular connectivity so there is no point in standing close to your car. If the cellular signal is too weak to be reliable, Summon will not engage.


I have great cell service and a strong wifi connection, four bars each.


----------



## Brentt

I’m not sure it’s software related, but my glovebox door has started randomly opening since the update.
It will open, then won’t stay closed. I figured out if I hold it closed for five seconds, it will sometimes stay closed.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I just want my car to beep already


----------



## Reliev

AFAIK most bars are only measuring voice and not the traffic on a cell signal, an example you can have 5/5 bars and have a great voice but your LTE/CDMA can be congested as long as its connected it shows the same logo.... but now if your wifi signal is strong it shouldn't matter at all.
how is it not working for you? @Brentt


----------



## Veedio

Brentt said:


> I'm not sure it's software related, but my glovebox door has started randomly opening since the update.
> It will open, then won't stay closed. I figured out if I hold it closed for five seconds, it will sometimes stay closed.


Mine just started doing this yesterday. Been on 26.1 for two weeks though.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Just wondering if mileage has anything to do with OTA update priority.... I don't drive much so I'm only at about 550mi on the clock.. 

Others with less than 500 or 1000mi been getting updates?


----------



## iChris93

NJturtlePower said:


> Just wondering if mileage has anything to do with OTA update priority.... I don't drive much so I'm only at about 550mi on the clock..
> 
> Others with less than 500 or 1000mi been getting updates?


I'm over 1k now but I believe I got it before then.


----------



## Brokedoc

NJturtlePower said:


> Just wondering if mileage has anything to do with OTA update priority.... I don't drive much so I'm only at about 550mi on the clock..
> 
> Others with less than 500 or 1000mi been getting updates?


You're a TeslaFi subscriber. You can see the mileage of all the vehicles that were updated to a version of FW. There are some with very low mileage.

https://teslafi.com/softwareMain.php?detail=2018.26.3 be4b11e


----------



## GDN

Had the car 2 months and still under 1000 miles. Running 26.1. Got that update within the first hour or two it was out.


----------



## Reliev

sorry I totally missed that weird maybe there is something when it thinks it's in a distress mode or something, I know some people reach out to Tesla for everything but this is something i really would


----------



## MGallo

I went with a friend to pick up his new 3 in Fremont on Saturday and he was running 24.11. The weird thing is that he doesn't have summon. I am on 24.1 and I do. the DS said if there was no update screen prompt they couldn't do anything there. I told my friend to just hold out. He has the whole car to learn (he's on the forum, but not as geeked out as most of us). Also interestingly he was charged up to 250 miles. Even the DS said that was 100 miles over their standard delivery charge level. Good for this guy since he doesn't have an L2 charger installed yet.


----------



## Derik

MGallo said:


> Even the DS said that was 100 miles over their standard delivery charge level.


Wow. My delivery center had all the cars set to 90%. Mine was at 279 miles when I left there.


----------



## GDN

There was only one other obscure mention of 24.11. Only one or two installs and never even got it's own thread. Very odd that summon wouldn't be a part of it though.


----------



## MGallo

GDN said:


> There was only one other obscure mention of 24.11. Only one or two installs and never even got it's own thread. Very odd that summon wouldn't be a part of it though.


Hmm. Well he is going to take it in to the SC to have them look at a gap in the hood that the delivery center said nothing can be done about (the hood is slightly lower on one side where it meets the fender. I'll have him ask if they can push an update at that time, otherwise 9 should be out soon anyway, right?


----------



## NJturtlePower

Brokedoc said:


> You're a TeslaFi subscriber. You can see the mileage of all the vehicles that were updated to a version of FW. There are some with very low mileage.
> 
> https://teslafi.com/softwareMain.php?detail=2018.26.3 be4b11e




Forgot about those clickable firmware links, thanks. Guess I'll just keep waiting


----------



## Ryan Ballantyne

I just received 26.3. (Actually, I got the update notification the night before I was planning to take the car on a 600-mile road trip, so I decided to hold off until after I got home to apply it.) My phone key didn't work this morning, the first time it's ever failed. I have an iPhone 6s that I also updated last night to iOS 11.4.1.

I wonder, is OS version part of the phone's fingerprint used by the car to identify the phone? Do I need to re-register my phone every time I update its firmware?

I'm hoping it's just a fluke and not that the update broke something.


----------



## JeopardE

Veedio said:


> Mine just started doing this yesterday. Been on 26.1 for two weeks though.


I reported this to the Tesla tech who came out this morning (and finally triggered the 26.3 update for me).

Basically the latches inside get stuck (it's supposed to retract to open and then spring back out). If you tug on them they come out and then your glove compartment stays closed. The Tesla tech ordered a new assembly for me and they'll schedule a time to come install it.


----------



## JWM3

Just got update notice this morning, was on 21.4 for long time, finally is able to try summon.


----------



## LucyferSam

MGallo said:


> I went with a friend to pick up his new 3 in Fremont on Saturday and he was running 24.11. The weird thing is that he doesn't have summon. I am on 24.1 and I do. the DS said if there was no update screen prompt they couldn't do anything there. I told my friend to just hold out. He has the whole car to learn (he's on the forum, but not as geeked out as most of us). Also interestingly he was charged up to 250 miles. Even the DS said that was 100 miles over their standard delivery charge level. Good for this guy since he doesn't have an L2 charger installed yet.


When you just pick it up I'm pretty sure summon will still be disabled as it's part of EAP which needs a few miles to calibrate... Has his EAP become functional and he still doesn't have summon?


----------



## Brokedoc

FYI - This version has finally made it over 50% installed base on TeslaFi Model 3s.
18% on 26.1
12% on 21.9
Some others on various other versions and a few stuck on REALLY old versions. Those cars are possibly totaled and no longer functioning or getting updates.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> FYI - This version has finally made it over 50% installed base on TeslaFi Model 3s.
> 18% on 26.1
> 12% on 21.9
> Some others on various other versions and a few stuck on REALLY old versions. Those cars are possibly totaled and no longer functioning or getting updates.


Damn 24.8 and it's meaningless bug fixes


----------



## rxlawdude

Brentt said:


> I'm not sure it's software related, but my glovebox door has started randomly opening since the update.
> It will open, then won't stay closed. I figured out if I hold it closed for five seconds, it will sometimes stay closed.


Maybe this is Tesla's new "Lootbox"?


----------



## aquadoggie

JOUL3S said:


> I reported this to the Tesla tech who came out this morning (and finally triggered the 26.3 update for me).


How does one get in touch with the mobile tech? Whenever I call the service center, it routes me to Las Vegas or wherever and they just say I have to wait. I'm hanging out on 18.3.


----------



## aquadoggie

Brokedoc said:


> FYI - This version has finally made it over 50% installed base on TeslaFi Model 3s.
> 18% on 26.1
> 12% on 21.9
> Some others on various other versions and a few stuck on REALLY old versions. Those cars are possibly totaled and no longer functioning or getting updates.


Where did this info come from?


----------



## Magma

Had a mobile tech come out today to fix the adhesive on my gear stalk and he was able to get 26.3 on the car. Been stuck at 21.9 for over 2 months


----------



## Brokedoc

aquadoggie said:


> Where did this info come from?


TeslaFi subscribers can see the stats for the installed user base including breakdown by 3 or S/X. Without subscription, you can only access the recent installs chart here:
https://teslafi.com/software.php

If you want to join, you can use [mod edit: referral removed] to extend your free trial from 2 weeks to 4 weeks. At only $50 per year, I think the subscription is the bargain of a lifetime. I can't vouch for the 3 yet but I have been able to put my X into sleep more often and reduce my vampire drain. It's also great for people that need to track mileage for IRS purposes. A great app all around for anyone who loves stats.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

aquadoggie said:


> How does one get in touch with the mobile tech? Whenever I call the service center, it routes me to Las Vegas or wherever and they just say I have to wait. I'm hanging out on 18.3.


Mobile service was assigned to fix an issue of mine early on and the technician gave me his cell phone number and said to reach out any time I need anything (he'd handle parts, scheduling, and the service). Needless to say he's the man and pushes updates to me remotely as well though I try not to abuse it - hence my car doesn't beep when it locks 



Brokedoc said:


> TeslaFi subscribers can see the stats for the installed user base including breakdown by 3 or S/X. Without subscription, you can only access the recent installs chart here:
> https://teslafi.com/software.php
> 
> If you want to join, you can use my name here as a referral to extend your free trial from 2 weeks to 4 weeks. At only $50 per year, I think the subscription is the bargain of a lifetime. I can't vouch for the 3 yet but I have been able to put my X into sleep more often and reduce my vampire drain. It's also great for people that need to track mileage for IRS purposes. A great app all around for anyone who loves stats.


You should see credit for me, I'm an official paying member now that my trial ended.


----------



## KFORE

Waiting for 26.3 is nearly worse than waiting for the VIN! Still stuck on 21.9


----------



## TesLou

KFORE said:


> Waiting for 26.3 is nearly worse than waiting for the VIN! Still stuck on 21.9


Until Friday, I was in the same boat as you. Other than the walk away beep, I'm not all too impressed. Autopilot now nags 2 seconds sooner (22 instead of 24). I did a 500 mile trip today and the constant nag from EAP was very bothersome. Nice to have Summon but I doubt I'll ever use it.


----------



## webdriverguy

TesLou said:


> Until Friday, I was in the same boat as you. Other than the walk away beep, I'm not all too impressed. Autopilot now nags 2 seconds sooner (22 instead of 24). I did a 500 mile trip today and the constant nag from EAP was very bothersome. Nice to have Summon but I doubt I'll ever use it.


I am on 26.1. Waiting for 26.3


----------



## GDN

webdriverguy00 said:


> I am on 26.1. Waiting for 26.3


Some have said they've received 26.3 after being on 26.1, but unless there is something really hidden, I'm perfectly happy with 26.1. It was reported there could be a problem with the odometer, but I've heard nothing more on it. Just waiting on August 27. I hope they've been testing 9 very very well on lots of employees cars or a decent size base somewhere. If not, it could still be a long time before some of us see it. Truly hope they are prepared to squash bugs, release and repeat quickly to get 9 out across the fleet in a few weeks time.


----------



## sakaike

When I went from 24.1 to 26.1 I saw vampire drain reduce a bit from 1.5%-2% to 1%. When I got 26.3 about 10 days later (about 4 days ago), I saw vampire drain go up relatively dramatically to about 3% (about 10 miles per day). No other changes in my config. No cabin overheat, garaged in the mid-70s to 80s, no TeslaFi apps or anything else. Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## @gravityrydr

TesLou said:


> Until Friday, I was in the same boat as you. Other than the walk away beep, I'm not all too impressed. Autopilot now nags 2 seconds sooner (22 instead of 24). I did a 500 mile trip today and the constant nag from EAP was very bothersome. Nice to have Summon but I doubt I'll ever use it.


How hard is it to rest your hand on the wheel?


----------



## MGallo

LucyferSam said:


> When you just pick it up I'm pretty sure summon will still be disabled as it's part of EAP which needs a few miles to calibrate... Has his EAP become functional and he still doesn't have summon?


It wasn't even an available option on the phone or the touchscreen. I'll ask him soon.


----------



## TesLou

@gravityrydr said:


> How hard is it to rest your hand on the wheel?


Not at all. But when you pay $5k for Autosteer, that's what you expect. It's not Autosteer if you have to steer constantly. I know there has to be limitations and I was good with the 1 minute reminders I would receive back before 21.9, but this is edging closer to the 10 second gap my Lexus gave me.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

TesLou said:


> Not at all. But when you pay $5k for Autosteer, that's what you expect. It's not Autosteer if you have to steer constantly. I know there has to be limitations and I was good with the 1 minute reminders I would receive back before 21.9, but this is edging closer to the 10 second gap my Lexus gave me.


I rest my hand on the wheel and never get nagged. Zero complaints here. Also considerably safer with my hand always being there in the event I need to take over quickly.


----------



## garsh

TesLou said:


> It's not Autosteer if you have to steer constantly.


You don't have to steer - just rest your hand on the wheel.


----------



## slacker775

I just used EAP for the first real extended drive across I4 from Orlando to Tampa in moderate afternoon traffic. It was actually quite great. I did get a couple nags to give the wheel a slight tug even though I had my hands on the whole time. I think I’ve now gotten a decent feel for the little micro movement I need to do every so often. It does keep my head in the game otherwise it would be incredibly easy to buried in a conversation with the kids or be looking at my phone or something. Definitely did reduce the overall mental fatigue that usually comes with that kind of drive.


----------



## Veedio

JOUL3S said:


> I reported this to the Tesla tech who came out this morning (and finally triggered the 26.3 update for me).
> 
> Basically the latches inside get stuck (it's supposed to retract to open and then spring back out). If you tug on them they come out and then your glove compartment stays closed. The Tesla tech ordered a new assembly for me and they'll schedule a time to come install it.


I'll give that a try - thanks!


----------



## Mike

Magma said:


> Had a mobile tech come out today to fix the adhesive on my gear stalk


Was it a simple pull off the part and redo the contact cement (after proper preparation protocols are followed, of course)?

I'm going to get around to doing that myself one of these days.....


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> It was reported there could be a problem with the odometer


Not to create a mountain out of a molehill, but I keep meaning to install my old Garmin GPS into my Model 3 and compare the indicated ground speed and the indicated odometer reading.

Until I can run an independent (of the car) source for speed/distance, my back of the napkin math dealing with the onboard navigation ETA seems to indicate my speedometer "might" be over-reading by 2%.......but I must get around to doing a 10 km trip with the independent GPS tracking prior to any conclusions.


----------



## pyrotech6

TesLou said:


> Not at all. But when you pay $5k for Autosteer, that's what you expect. It's not Autosteer if you have to steer constantly. I know there has to be limitations and I was good with the 1 minute reminders I would receive back before 21.9, but this is edging closer to the 10 second gap my Lexus gave me.


So, I mean no disrespect at all, but this kind of thinking is exactly why autopilot is getting a bad wrap in the media and it slows its eventual acceptance.

First off, you say "it's not autosteer if you have to steer constantly". What? This is simply not true. You don't have to steer. The car is doing all the work. You just need to rest your hand on the wheel and actually be in control of your vehicle.

I am itching for the technology to get there as much as anyone. I truly believe the day will come when the car will drive me to my destination without any input from me. In fact, I have a 4 year old daughter that I believe won't ever need a drivers license.

But, we're not there yet. The technology is not there and the politics are not there. I absolutely don't wish any harm to you, but I fear it's thinking like yours that will lead to more accidents in the future and push us all that much further behind.

Just rest your hand on the wheel. Please.


----------



## fazluke

I was happy with 21.9 for almost 2 months following all comments about the various issues with all the updates. I had no complaints.
Then two nights ago, I got the notice about 26.3 update and I thought it is safe to install it. I was wrong. I tried the Summon feature and I can move the car out of my garage but it will not get back in it. It will try to start and move an inch or so, then it will stop. Then last night I lost 60 miles and in checking the cabin temp feature, it was on (I guess that was the default). So I wish that I did not update.
I turned that feature off and I hope that will get me back to losing few miles per night. But I am not sure how to fix the summon issue. My driveway has a slight slope and I hope that should not be a factor.


----------



## Shygar

Looks like 28.1 is out


----------



## changsteer

Just want to share my experiences. When I just started to use Auto Steer, I thought it senses by weight/pressure. So I just rested my left hand at the bottom of the steering wheel and got warnings quite frequently. Then, I realized that it actually senses by the torque, and I changed my hand position to around 7 or 8 o'clock. The weight of my hand and forearm provides just enough torque and it never nags me again.


----------



## changsteer

What I noticed after updated from 24.7 to 26.3:
1. Backup camera still gives blank/black screen from time to time. The difference is now it will crash and restart after showing the blank screen. Car drives fine though.
2. It seems to me the new version dumbs down the sensitivity of Auto Wipers.


----------



## Mike

fazluke said:


> I was happy with 21.9 for almost 2 months following all comments about the various issues with all the updates. I had no complaints.
> Then two nights ago, I got the notice about 26.3 update and I thought it is safe to install it. I was wrong. I tried the Summon feature and I can move the car out of my garage but it will not get back in it. It will try to start and move an inch or so, then it will stop. Then last night I lost 60 miles and in checking the cabin temp feature, it was on (I guess that was the default). So I wish that I did not update.
> I turned that feature off and I hope that will get me back to losing few miles per night. But I am not sure how to fix the summon issue. My driveway has a slight slope and I hope that should not be a factor.


FWIW: after a half dozen "two finger salutes" (push and hold the two steering wheel scroll wheels while pushing the brake pedal until such time as the screen goes black AND the Tesla "T" re-appears).....

.....I went to the UI option to power off where it asks you are you sure. I lowered the drivers side window, exited the car and closed the door. I reached inside and forced the power to shut down and then walked away for about 30 minutes (the key is not to touch the brake pedal when using this technique for at least three minutes).

This seems to have brought my vampire drain back to 21.9 levels......


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> Not to create a mountain out of a molehill, but I keep meaning to install my old Garmin GPS into my Model 3 and compare the indicated ground speed and the indicated odometer reading.
> 
> Until I can run an independent (of the car) source for speed/distance, my back of the napkin math dealing with the onboard navigation ETA seems to indicate my speedometer "might" be over-reading by 2%.......but I must get around to doing a 10 km trip with the independent GPS tracking prior to any conclusions.


I may start another thread about this.

Disclaimer: This was one test, using only one (1) stand alone GPS unit plugged into my car and mounted to the windscreen.

All figures in kilometers.

All figures were repeatable at least three (3) times on this test loop.

Car indicates: GPS indicates:

45............... 44
50............... 49
60............... 59
70............... 68.5
80..................... 78.5
85............... 83.25
90............... 88
100............... 98
105............... 103
110............... 108
115............... 113
120............... 117.5

Trip Odometer:

Car: 45.9..... GPS: 45.6

Conclusions:

The car's speedometer indicates 2% higher speed than the GPS.

The car's odometer over-indicates distance by a factor of 1.0066.

FWIW: 80,000 indicated would equal 79,475 (a delta of 525).

192,000 indicated would equal 190,741 (a delta of 1259).

Now I know my dead reckoning math never seems to work when comparing my mental ETA with the car nav system ETA


----------



## slasher016

I don't care so much about summon, but being stuck on 21.9, the thing I really want is the walk away horn lock. My car locks about 95% of the time, but often enough that I'm turning around watching my car as I walk away, which is annoying.


----------



## JeopardE

Mike said:


> Was it a simple pull off the part and redo the contact cement (after proper preparation protocols are followed, of course)?
> 
> I'm going to get around to doing that myself one of these days.....


He actually replaced the part for me, but yes, the procedure was - pull off, cement, add the piece, and then he tied some tape around it to hold it down for a while until it set.


----------



## Mike

JOUL3S said:


> He actually replaced the part for me, but yes, the procedure was - pull off, cement, add the piece, and then he tied some tape around it to hold it down for a while until it set.


Cheers. Sounds easy enough.

I guess I'll tackle this the next rainy day we have....which at the rate it is going around here this summer may be in six months


----------



## Ragtum

Went from 21.9 to 26.3 on Saturday (8/4). Summon took several attempts to get up the slight slope to my garage, but after it flattened out, no issues. Phone echo seems to be gone. Lock confirmation is great. Auto wipers definitely seem to have improved. All in all, happy to have received the update.


----------



## TesLou

garsh said:


> You don't have to steer - just rest your hand on the wheel.


 Then you, and the others, wouldn't mind if the 'nag' was, say, every 4 seconds instead of 22? I don't care what anyone says, they aren't just "resting their hand on the wheel". Consciously or unconsciously, they're making an input at least once every 22 seconds. 7 car lengths is a safer following distance than 2 car lengths. What if the car defaulted to 7 every single time you engaged cruise control and you had to adjust it to your own prefered setting and then do it all over again 2 minutes later? Kinda annoying, huh? Please don't misunderstand me - I love my car (which explains the 14k miles I've put on it in 3 months). I just wish I could make the nag length adjustment myself within the settings.


----------



## garsh

TesLou said:


> Then you, and the others, wouldn't mind if the 'nag' was, say, every 4 seconds instead of 22?


At this point, no I wouldn't. It's nagging often enough that the only way for autopilot to be useful is to leave a hand resting on a spoke of the wheel.


----------



## pyrotech6

garsh said:


> At this point, no I wouldn't. It's nagging often enough that the only way for autopilot to be useful is to leave a hand resting on a spoke of the wheel.


I totally agree! I wouldn't care at all.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

pyrotech6 said:


> I totally agree! I wouldn't care at all.


Beating a dead horse - it could nag every 2 seconds without bothering me as I rest my hand on the wheel in a position that never nags.

Normally I would agree with @TesLou to make the nag configurable, but this time I don't think it's a good idea. It's a proven fact that autopilot accidents occur mostly with seasoned autopilot drivers. As they get too comfortable they stop paying attention and take more liberties. Adjusting the nag level just makes that potentially worse.

You can say that's your call and not Tesla's, but the more careless avoidable accidents that happen with autopilot engaged the worse it is for everyone and the advancement of this technology.


----------



## Li3m

I got 26.3 on Sunday. Haven't tried the summon yet, but there's the annoying ping that "notifies" me that I go over the speed limit - just by one mile. It drives me nut when I happen to hover around the speed limit.

I am trying to turn it off but haven't figured it out yet. Does anyone know?

Thank you so much in advance,
_Ping-anxiety-in-OC_


----------



## LUXMAN

Confirmed. 28.1 is out. Only minor improvements but I was finally able to jump from 24.8 to 28.1
So will try out lock sounds today. Hopefully echo is gone from BT


----------



## wackojacko

Li3m said:


> I got 26.3 on Sunday. Haven't tried the summon yet, but there's the annoying ping that "notifies" me that I go over the speed limit - just by one mile. It drives me nut when I happen to hover around the speed limit.
> 
> I am trying to turn it off but haven't figured it out yet. Does anyone know?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance,
> _Ping-anxiety-in-OC_


I believe it's in the autopilot setting (could be wrong) but you can set the speed limit to be relative or absolute. Your's is probably set to relative and 0+- the speed limit. I have mine set to +13 KM/h so like 8MPH for you. you can also change it to visual rather than chime, but the visual is just a slight increase in the speed limit sign on the screen.


----------



## Magma

Mike said:


> Was it a simple pull off the part and redo the contact cement (after proper preparation protocols are followed, of course)?
> 
> I'm going to get around to doing that myself one of these days.....


Correct, the tech was about to replace the entire clock mechanism but was able to transfer the new cap to the existing part. the original cap had warped.


----------



## MGallo

I just got notification of an update. Had to drive so I have to wait. Be curious if it is .26 or .28. I’ll edit in a bit.


----------



## @gravityrydr

Finally an update after two months.


----------



## xnappo

changsteer said:


> Just want to share my experiences. When I just started to use Auto Steer, I thought it senses by weight/pressure. So I just rested my left hand at the bottom of the steering wheel and got warnings quite frequently. Then, I realized that it actually senses by the torque, and I changed my hand position to around 7 or 8 o'clock. The weight of my hand and forearm provides just enough torque and it never nags me again.


Yep - that is annoying to me. It isn't comfortable really - wish resting it at 12 or 6 would work.


----------



## WonderWoofy

I've had my Model 3 for about a week and a half, and received an update on the very first day that put me on 2018.26.3 be4b11e. Since I received the car the tpms light has been on, which I just assumed would go away at first. But after a couple hundred miles that didn't seem like something calibrating after all.

I checked the manual, which told me to refer to the B pillar... but also that the 18" wheels should be 42psi. The B pillar told me 45 though, and came inflated to ~48psi from the pickup center. So I deflated them to about 44psi figuring I'd find some middle ground. Still no change to the tpms light.

Finally I figured I'd call and ask seeing as I sit in traffic everyday, as I have a bit of time before I receive my beloved carpool stickers for this vehicle. The lady I spoke with seemed horrified that I didn't get some notification to contact them, and said that I'd get a new firmware version that would address the tpms light, amongst other things (I didn't press the issue). Someone from some other tier of support is supposed to contact me within the next 72 hours at which time I guess I'll receive the update. Or at least that's what I gathered... honestly her concern was enough to assure me for now that the problem would be taken care of, and that's all I really want.

Anyway, sorry for the verbosity. I just thought others might like to know there may be issues with this firmware, at least with some vehicles (or maybe just my vehicle?).


----------



## GDN

Had not heard of TPMS light issues, but it could be an issue with that release. Sounds like you have a light on, indicating an issue, but you should know that if you are stopped for a while and look at the actual card with the pressure readings on them they may be 0 unless you are driving or have driven recently.

Also sounds like you got a rep that wasn't to informed. Although they have been through quite a few releases lately none of them have been publicly known to be dangerous or cause issues and it takes several weeks sometimes to get the next one. I'm guessing you'll get 28.2 or some variant of it soon, and in the mean time if you truly have a TPMS sensor light on and you are getting readings then call service and book an appointment. 

Tesla's growing pains are more real that I wish they were.


----------



## webdriverguy

GDN said:


> Had not heard of TPMS light issues, but it could be an issue with that release. Sounds like you have a light on, indicating an issue, but you should know that if you are stopped for a while and look at the actual card with the pressure readings on them they may be 0 unless you are driving or have driven recently.
> 
> Also sounds like you got a rep that wasn't to informed. Although they have been through quite a few releases lately none of them have been publicly known to be dangerous or cause issues and it takes several weeks sometimes to get the next one. I'm guessing you'll get 28.2 or some variant of it soon, and in the mean time if you truly have a TPMS sensor light on and you are getting readings then call service and book an appointment.
> 
> Tesla's growing pains are more real that I wish they were.


Got a notification for update. Will wait to update till later in the day and then confirm if it's 26.3 or 28.1


----------



## Mike

webdriverguy00 said:


> Got a notification for update. Will wait to update till later in the day and then confirm if it's 26.3 or 28.1


I've had 26.3 for 11 days, so I was suprised when I had a notification for an update yesterday morning.

I let it update whilst working out at the YMCA.

The update notes indicated it was simply cleaning up some issues with the version of 26.3 I downloaded 11 days ago.

Later yesterday morning, I lost LTE (first time ever) signal while on a highway trip and did the two finger salute/reset and got LTE back.

Last night a tech from Tesla called and wanted to talk to me about the vampire drain, the long awake times, etc after I uploaded 26.3 eleven days ago.

He pushed my update yesterday morning to address my concerns and will be monitoring deep sleep sessions, etc, with a call back tomorrow night.

I did explain that the car does seem to go to sleep much more readily after I did my full power off reset last week.

I lost my LTE again today and had to do a reset to get it back......I wonder if this 26.3 patch has added a new twist......


----------



## webdriverguy

Updated today went to 28.2. It only has minor improvements and bug fixes


----------



## Tesla Newbie

We have to reboot every 2-3 says because the audio choices (source list, favorites list, etc) appear to freeze. We can see them, but when we choose something, nothing happens. The reboot takes care of the issue quickly. 

Has anyone experienced this, and do this week’s releases resolve the problem? Also, is it harmful in any way to reboot so often? It’s a fast reboot so I’m afraid of overdoing it. We’re at the point where we almost do it automatically when we get in the car to avoid feeling frustrated by the frozen audio options.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I've had 26.3 for 11 days, so I was suprised when I had a notification for an update yesterday morning.
> 
> I let it update whilst working out at the YMCA.
> 
> The update notes indicated it was simply cleaning up some issues with the version of 26.3 I downloaded 11 days ago.
> 
> Later yesterday morning, I lost LTE (first time ever) signal while on a highway trip and did the two finger salute/reset and got LTE back.
> 
> Last night a tech from Tesla called and wanted to talk to me about the vampire drain, the long awake times, etc after I uploaded 26.3 eleven days ago.
> 
> He pushed my update yesterday morning to address my concerns and will be monitoring deep sleep sessions, etc, with a call back tomorrow night.
> 
> I did explain that the car does seem to go to sleep much more readily after I did my full power off reset last week.
> 
> I lost my LTE again today and had to do a reset to get it back......I wonder if this 26.3 patch has added a new twist......


Looks like I was talking about 28.2....


----------



## Bernard

Benjamin Reed said:


> For those that don't know how agile development works, this is the flow chart thingy I made for another firmware discussion with my guess as to how the releases are developed. Then how they are *pushed* is essentially an entirely separate process, based on feedback from beta testers, bug reports through the "give feedback" link, etc.


Just love the idea of hovering upside down in release 9!


----------



## Mike

Bernard said:


> Just love the idea of hovering upside down in release 9!


I love how it will also take over monthly payments.....


----------



## WonderWoofy

GDN said:


> ...look at the actual card with the pressure readings on them they may be 0 unless you are driving or have driven recently.


Sorry for the late response, as this is only my second post. I actually have checked and watched the tpms card to ensure it works properly. From what I can tell it seems to be fully functional, and behaves exactly as the manual says it will with the reset on each drive. I've also ensured that the reported pressures are more or less accurate and consistent too.

I've gotten the new firmware update now, but haven't done much driving since then. But I'll be sure to update whether this is fixed.



GDN said:


> Also sounds like you got a rep that wasn't to informed.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies about coming across in a manner that I didn't quite intend here. What she was seemingly worried about was not that the tpms was wonky, although she did express a sincere desire to assist, but rather she seemed worried about the fact that I should have been told to contact the SC in some seemingly prominent notification that I should have seen. So the fact that it didn't show caused her concern that others with my exact scenario may not have been either.
> 
> As a side note, I was contacted as I mentioned in my first post. The caller suggested I try restarting the touchscreen as well, followed by a full power down if that didn't help. If the issue persists then I'll need to take it in... but buying this vehicle I went in fully aware of these growing pains you mention, but was also aware of the excellent service and care given to their customers.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bernard

Tesla Newbie said:


> We have to reboot every 2-3 says because the audio choices (source list, favorites list, etc) appear to freeze. We can see them, but when we choose something, nothing happens. The reboot takes care of the issue quickly.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this, and do this week's releases resolve the problem? Also, is it harmful in any way to reboot so often? It's a fast reboot so I'm afraid of overdoing it. We're at the point where we almost do it automatically when we get in the car to avoid feeling frustrated by the frozen audio options.


Have you tried just taking audio off the screen and putting it back on ? (using the icon on the left) Audio does freeze when you leave the car and often will not restart on its own, but I've never had to reboot.
That said, rebooting will not hurt anything, but it makes you lose time.


----------



## Li3m

wackojacko said:


> I believe it's in the autopilot setting (could be wrong) but you can set the speed limit to be relative or absolute. Your's is probably set to relative and 0+- the speed limit. I have mine set to +13 KM/h so like 8MPH for you. you can also change it to visual rather than chime, but the visual is just a slight increase in the speed limit sign on the screen.


Thank you. I still have it at the factory default "Relative" and 0+-. I will try it tomorrow.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Bernard said:


> Have you tried just taking audio off the screen and putting it back on ? (using the icon on the left) Audio does freeze when you leave the car and often will not restart on its own, but I've never had to reboot.
> That said, rebooting will not hurt anything, but it makes you lose time.


Thanks for the reply. I'll give it a try the next time this happens.


----------



## iChris93

Today I tried to use the regular FM radio for the first time and every time it switched from HD to not-HD, presumably due to signal, the audio completely cut off. What is everyone else’s experience?


----------



## fazluke

Mike said:


> FWIW: after a half dozen "two finger salutes" (push and hold the two steering wheel scroll wheels while pushing the brake pedal until such time as the screen goes black AND the Tesla "T" re-appears).....
> 
> .....I went to the UI option to power off where it asks you are you sure. I lowered the drivers side window, exited the car and closed the door. I reached inside and forced the power to shut down and then walked away for about 30 minutes (the key is not to touch the brake pedal when using this technique for at least three minutes).
> 
> This seems to have brought my vampire drain back to 21.9 levels......


Yes, that was helpful in reducing it to couple of miles per night...thanks


----------

